# Hablemos de "barley", hay que aclarar todo el porquero-gate



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

Se sabe que barley era un florero de PL que luego vino aquí. He buscado "barley putalocura" en un potente buscador llamado Google y me encuentro con esto:

Barley - 10719019 - Pastebin.com (Jun 16th, 2015)



Cuak Cuak dijo:


> A mí Pai-mei es uno de los foreros de ese antro que siempre me ha hecho más reír.





Barley dijo:


> Ya, si el cabrón es graciosete y todo eso.
> 
> Más que yo, y desde luego más que los tres usuarios que a duras penas medio conservan allí como pueden, que ahora ya ni les postean en los hilos ni separándolos a la desesperada como en sus venenosos foros satélite llenos de toxicidad tediosa y rancia. No lo niego, además que hace años que no busco hacer gracia, sino entretenerme de manera egoísta sin pensar en aportar o "currarme" una puta mierda. No tengo que demostrar nada al ser notablemente más listo y menos sosainas y gris que el forero medio hasta cuando me esfuerzo en postear mal aposta porque no tengo por qué ser humilde o generoso con auténtica gentuza fracasada y cuarentona llena de ENVIDIA a la que en secreto siempre les ha jodido muchísimo mi juventud, mi dinero y mi belleza porque simplemente se sienten tremendamente inferiores a cualquiera más joven y con más energías que ellos. Puta escoria que nunca han tenido nada realmente sólido con que atacarme cobardemente en grupo más allá de "Barley maricón" y fotos que yo mismo puse en Putalocura cuando ser forero de Putalocura todavía significaba algo aunque sabía que me iban a masacrar a tuneos e insultos porque tengo los cojones como cocos. Lo que trataba de puntualizar es que después de todo el filo verbal de todo Mesías hunde sus raíces en la mugre del *odio*. No se puede fingir. Para destilar toda esa náusea contenida y fría tienes que sumergirte en el pantano del hedor eterno con decisión. El asco sincero hacia todos los demás y la falta de escrúpulos al trepar siempre crean a tu alrededor mediocres seguidores que necesitan reflejarse en los demás como adolescentes inseguros que no saben destacar por sí mismos pero ansiosos por convertirse en sus héroes foriles. Nunca debes disculparte por nada en absoluto ni mostrar flaqueza en Internet. Nunca. Te perdonan (y hasta premian) tu maldad, pero jamás tu debilidad.
> 
> ...



De ese texto se deduce que está muy tarado.

He aquí la foto que subió en su día a PL:



Se ve claramente su aspecto andrógino. Estamos ante un caso similar a Buffalo Bill del silencio de los corderos. Durante todo este tiempo se ha estado transformando, como la crisálida. Ahora es mujer.

Habrá contactado con porquero, lo habrá camelado con su nuevo aspecto femenino y sucubesco, y algo habrá ocurrido entre ellos que ha desencadenado toda la mierda que ya sabemos.

DISCUSS


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (28 Abr 2017)

Dodoria y Porquero eran enemigos acérrimos.

Creo que Dodoria ha troleado inventándose que Porquero le mandó un correo diciendo no se qué, y en realidad dicho correo no existió y Dodoria no tiene ni idea de por qué se va Porky.

Esa es mi teoría.


----------



## nate (28 Abr 2017)

shemale fijo. Y encelada con el porky de agamamón.

"Un día de estos la sociedad pagará todo lo que me ha hecho aunque lo tenga que pagar gente inocente."

Esta tipa está realmente loca. Probablemente las hormonas que se meten para que les crezcan las tetas y no les salga demasiado pelo en la cara. :abajo:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

Dodoria ha posteado captura del MP que le envió porquero.
Es raro que se mensajeen porque como bien dices eran enemigos.


----------



## SARC_borrado (28 Abr 2017)

Creo que barley sigue por aquí, ahora es podemita vegano sin barba, hace siglos que dejó de tener gracia.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

Es una Shemale de manual, al final tenía yo razón con que el porky o era una shemale o estaba con una.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

Ojo que estoy recibiendo amenazas por MP para que borre este jilo, se ve que no voy desencaminado.


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (28 Abr 2017)

Yo es que no llegué a ver la captura del supuesto mensaje, pero vamos,

Se puede chopear, y también te puedes hacer un usuario que se llame "Porquero de Argamenon" con una letra cambiada y enviarte un mensaje a ti mismo.

Aunque también es verdad que parecen demasiadas molestias para un simple troleo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Abr 2017)

Joder, vais a convertir burbuja.info en en puto SÁLVAME panda de maricones 









::


----------



## Cazarr (28 Abr 2017)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Yo es que no llegué a ver la captura del supuesto mensaje, pero vamos,
> 
> Se puede chopear, y también te puedes hacer un usuario que se llame "Porquero de Argamenon" con una letra cambiada y enviarte un mensaje a ti mismo.
> 
> Aunque también es verdad que parecen demasiadas molestias para un simple troleo.



No te preocupes. A los cazarrecompensas nos pagan bien por conseguir este tipo de información. :



Spoiler


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Yo es que no llegué a ver la captura del supuesto mensaje, pero vamos,
> 
> Se puede chopear, y también te puedes hacer un usuario que se llame "Porquero de Argamenon" con una letra cambiada y enviarte un mensaje a ti mismo.
> 
> Aunque también es verdad que parecen demasiadas molestias para un simple troleo.



No parece chop:


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo que estoy recibiendo amenazas por MP para que borre este jilo, se ve que no voy desencaminado.



Pasa capturas de los MPs quien es el autor de dichos mensajes?


----------



## Hacendado (28 Abr 2017)

Osea que el porquero se ha liado con forero mítico de PL que se cambió de sexo, y toda la mierda ha salido a la luz.

La ostia.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

Hacendado dijo:


> Osea que el porquero se ha liado con forero mítico de PL que se cambió de sexo, y toda la mierda ha salido a la luz.
> 
> La ostia.



Hacendado me hallo con el desarrollo de esta historia.


----------



## voxpopuli (28 Abr 2017)

Dodoria afirmó hace días que su poder mental se había intensificado hasta el punto de poder matar a distancia.

Quizás el porquero percibió algo extraño estos días y ha decidido emprender una retirada a tiempo antes de sucumbir a un ataque psíquico de enorme magnitud. Es una teoría que hay que sospesar.


----------



## Hacendado (28 Abr 2017)

A todo esto, dodoria no será jerbilio de PL no??


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Pasa capturas de los MPs quien es el autor de dichos mensajes?



El florero es Star Trek, un tipo muy raro con solo 3 mensajes, los 3 referidos al escándalo y juicio de "un técnico preocupado".

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/member-star-trek.html


----------



## Inkalus (28 Abr 2017)

Joder puto Porquero jajajajjajaka


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Dodoria afirmó hace días que su poder mental se había intensificado hasta el punto de poder matar a distancia.
> 
> Quizás el porquero percibió algo extraño estos días y ha decidido emprender una retirada a tiempo antes de sucumbir a un ataque psíquico de enorme magnitud. Es una teoría que hay que sospesar.



Boboria está aprendiendo Axia para tener el control mental de la gente y las shemales para poder follar gratis, tal vez hubiera logrado dominar la voluntad del porquero y le ha hecho inmolarse, pues sabido es que son enemigos.

De momento los hallazgos más relevantes que tenemos es que Porky ha estado follandose a una shemale llamada Barley en el foro, y podría ser que para evitar el Porky-Gates se ha retirado a tiempo y ha intentado cubrir todos sus rastros y espaldas.


----------



## nate (28 Abr 2017)

Dodoria, Porky y Barley ienso:

Aqui hay tomate. Igual una historia de amor pasional, incomprensión y celos.


----------



## SARC_borrado (28 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> DISCUSS




Así que el porquero se la chupó a este engendro.


Joder que asco y que degeneración de floreros.


----------



## Inkalus (28 Abr 2017)

Pero me cago en la puta que pensaba que el gusto por los shemales de este foro era de coña y el puto Porquero se estaba follando a una/uno jajajaj :XX::XX::XX: puto foro.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (28 Abr 2017)




----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (28 Abr 2017)

Qué locura de gente.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 23:29 ----------




Inkalus dijo:


> Pero me cago en la puta que pensaba que el gusto por los shemales de este foro era de coña y el puto Porquero se estaba follando a una/uno jajajaj :XX::XX::XX: puto foro.



kasjkasjkasjkasjkajkasjjakjaskjjkjasjasjkajjsa
Esto es una locura.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

Inkalus dijo:


> Pero me cago en la puta que pensaba que el gusto por los shemales de este foro era de coña y el puto Porquero se estaba follando a una/uno jajajaj :XX::XX::XX: puto foro.



A ver el gusto por las gostosas shemales es real, otra cosa que el gusto o deseo fuera tal como para llevar a ejecutar una percuticion de ano a una shemale en persona, anonadado me hallo. Esto es la puta ostia jojojojo. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## voxpopuli (28 Abr 2017)

A mí me da que os estáis inventando aventuras homocs sólo por salseo.

Es mucho más plausible que se haya amilanado debido al poder telepático de Dodoria. Es un tipo muy peligroso. Yo estos días noto que cuando estoy en el foro la radio no me sintoniza bien. Por poner un ejemplo. Pensadlo por un momento y veréis que es una posibilidad.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Abr 2017)

Vaya foro, de verdad. Los que seáis exclusivamente guarderistas puede que no sepáis de qué va lo de Un técnico preocupado, pero vamos, que aquí lo de las querellas va en serio. :: La casualidad es que el que ha "amenazado" a Sota se haya interesado exclusivamente por estos dos temas. Me pregunto de quién será multi.


----------



## Europobre (28 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


>



Pues si se tiñe de rubio y cambia el libro por una espada, es la mismísima sota de espadas...


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> A mí me da que os estáis inventando aventuras homocs sólo por salseo.
> 
> Es mucho más plausible que se haya amilanado debido al poder telepático de Dodoria. Es un tipo muy peligroso. Yo estos días noto que cuando estoy en el foro la radio no me sintoniza bien. Por poner un ejemplo. Pensadlo por un momento y veréis que es una posibilidad.



Vuelvo a repetir, dado que eres un entendido de The Witcher al igual que yo, Dodoria ha estado aprendiendo Axia, no me he librado yo de pagos gracias a la señal de Axia. 

Dodoria esta aprendiendo Axia para percutir shemales a pelito gratuitamente y derroyir a personas.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Vaya foro, de verdad. Los que seáis exclusivamente guarderistas puede que no sepáis de qué va lo de Un técnico preocupado, pero vamos, que aquí lo de las querellas va en serio. :: La casualidad es que el que ha "amenazado" a Sota se haya interesado exclusivamente por estos dos temas. Me pregunto de quién será multi.



Me cago en su reputísima madre...¡Pero quien cojones ha puesto una querella a quien! ¿El que se la chupó al Porquero de Agamenón o Agamenón al porquero? Esto es un puto sindiós de maricones, hijos de puta, iletrados y correveidiles.

Al final voy a tener que ponerme hasta el ojal.


Y subid mis putos hilos, HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

¿Qué es eso de Axia? Explícate.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 22:36 ----------

Dodoria habla, tú sabes mucho de todo esto, usa tus poderes si hace falta.


----------



## Inkalus (28 Abr 2017)

Yo creo que pueden existir celos de Dodoria, despues de todo el es un fan acerrimo de los shemales y sin embargo aqui el unico que se ha follado a una forero/forera ha sido el Porquero.


----------



## nate (28 Abr 2017)

¿Y porqué el Porky le manda un MP al Dodo? Esa parte es la que no entiendo

Lo que si parece claro es el chantaje que ha sufrido por parte de la shemale. Pero es que si te acuestas con shemeles floreras... que mala son las drogas amigo Porky.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

BIANCA FREIRE FOREVER


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de Axia? Explícate.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 22:36 ----------
> 
> Dodoria habla, tú sabes mucho de todo esto, usa tus poderes si hace falta.



El Brujo Geralt de Rivia, de la saga de libros y vidriojuegos tiene 5 habilidades: "Igni (lanzar fuego), Yrden (trampa mágica), Quen (genera un manto protector entorno al brujo, Ard (lanza una corriente de aire) y Axia (el poder de controlar la mente y hacer que obedezcan a tu voluntad)


----------



## corolaria (28 Abr 2017)

Este foro es un puto pueblo de la españa profunda.


----------



## voxpopuli (28 Abr 2017)

Yo creo que os montáis películas pero bueno.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2017)

¿Pero el puto Barley no era el pesao aquel de los privados con el pescaíto de los cojones?

Dios, voy a echarme otra copa.

[youtube]Q0utAHY3xo4[/youtube]


----------



## Cazarr (28 Abr 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me cago en su reputísima madre...¡Pero quien cojones ha puesto una querella a quien! ¿El que se la chupó al Porquero de Agamenón o Agamenón al porquero? Esto es un puto sindiós de maricones, hijos de puta, iletrados y correveidiles.
> 
> Al final voy a tener que ponerme hasta el ojal.
> 
> ...



No, hombre, lo de las querellas es lo de Un técnico preocupado. :: 

En el Porquigate no ha lugar, de momento.


----------



## Ming I (28 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El florero es Star Trek, un tipo muy raro con solo 3 mensajes, los 3 referidos al escándalo y juicio de "un técnico preocupado".
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/member-star-trek.html



Tiempo ha el porquero perseguia a un técnico preocupado cada vez que asomaba el hocico, así que no te extrañe que sea el porquero mismamente


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

Pues todo va encajando hamija Ming I.
Es el puto porquero que no quiere que aireemos sus vergüenzas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2017)

Ahora no es guapo sino guapa. Dodoria, entonces telafo a barley?


----------



## voxpopuli (28 Abr 2017)

¿Estáis recibiendo muchas amenazas de muerte por repostear una y otra vez esa foto?


----------



## SARC_borrado (28 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ahora no es guapo sino guapa. Dodoria, entonces telafo a barley?





Joder eso explica definitivamente el porqué perdió todo su LOL, es que se hizo "mujer".


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 Abr 2017)

Porquero al muéstrate sabemos que estas leyendo esto con algún multi, la shemale te ha derroyido. Ahora amenázame de muerte. POOOORKKKKKYYYYYYYY...


----------



## INVICTVS (28 Abr 2017)

Hostias, tú, que el Porquero se ha follado a una shemale desequilibrada. ::

¿Y cómo es que no notó que era un tío? Imagino que hay shemales con la polla operada, pero un coño de pega no se si cuela.

Joder, qué fuerte... ::


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Hostias, tú, que el Porquero se ha follado a una shemale desequilibrada. ::
> 
> ¿Y cómo es que no notó que era un tío? Imagino que hay shemales con la polla operada, pero un coño de pega no se si cuela.
> 
> Joder, qué fuerte... ::



[youtube]_LEXJfcIQfI[/youtube]


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Hostias, tú, que el Porquero se ha follado a una shemale desequilibrada. ::
> 
> ¿Y cómo es que no notó que era un tío? Imagino que hay shemales con la polla operada, pero un coño de pega no se si cuela.
> 
> Joder, qué fuerte... ::



Se te presenta Bianca Freire en albornoz y te la fockas sin miramientos. Hoy en día los tratamientos hormonales obran milagros.

Por cierto el libro que sostiene Barley es de Ortega y Gasset, no recuerdo el título. Tenía la foto en HD pero no la he podido recuperar, eso es lo que hay.


----------



## etsai (29 Abr 2017)

¿Está este tema relacionado con el ElenaMadridVkgate?


----------



## etsai (29 Abr 2017)

Por cierto, recordemos la obsesiva defensa del Porquero hacia los trans.

Ahora parecen encajar algunas piezas...


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se te presenta Bianca Freire en albornoz y te la fockas sin miramientos. Hoy en día los tratamientos hormonales obran milagros.
> 
> Por cierto el libro que sostiene Barley es de Ortega y Gasset, no recuerdo el título. Tenía la foto en HD pero no la he podido recuperar, eso es lo que hay.



No, tío, una polla me corta todo el rollo. Qué asco.
Aunque últimamente me asusto a mí mismo con las tías que me follaría.
Necesito descargar los huevos pero ya, o acabaré mal.::


Pero joder, qué fuerte que el Porquero se haya follado a una shemale.
No me lo esperaba.::


----------



## Inkalus (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero saber es qué se siente cuando te follas a un shemale.
> La pajeas mientras la follas? Dónde te corres? Se corren a la vez y se lanzan los fluidos?
> Es que soy un poco morbozo.



:::: Hombre digo yo que como minimo le haces una paja, joder vaya educación si no.


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero saber es qué se siente cuando te follas a un shemale.
> La pajeas mientras la follas? Dónde te corres? Se corren a la vez y se lanzan los fluidos?
> Es que soy un poco morbozo.



Joder, el NWO funciona a marchas forzadas, todo Dios planteándose follarse a un tipo operado. :XX:

 
Hombre, por lo menos eso reventará la burbuja coñocrática.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero saber es qué se siente cuando te follas a un shemale.
> La pajeas mientras la follas? Dónde te corres? Se corren a la vez y se lanzan los fluidos?
> Es que soy un poco morbozo.



Que eso lo dijera Fraga tendría un pase, pero en la era de pornoacuarius no sé de qué cojones estás hablando.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero saber es qué se siente cuando te follas a un shemale.
> La pajeas mientras la follas? Dónde te corres? Se corren a la vez y se lanzan los fluidos?
> Es que soy un poco morbozo.



Mediante el visionado y estudio de videos shemalienses, por lo general se corren en la boca, en las nalgas, el abdomen o incluso dentro del ojal. Algunos actores mientras le percuten el ano a la shemale le hacen un pajote.


----------



## voxpopuli (29 Abr 2017)

Vaya parece que en este foro todo el mundo es homoc menos yo.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Joder, el NWO funciona a marchas forzadas, todo Dios planteándose follarse a un tipo operado. :XX:
> 
> 
> Hombre, por lo menos eso reventará la burbuja coñocrática.




Yo creo que la mayor victoria para el hombre blanco y español es que reviente de una vez la burbuja coñocratica a ver si la robótica avanza y se crean chortinas robóticas de gran calidad.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Las shemales son siempre pasivas, se dejan taladrar el ojal pero rara vez se les pone dura.
Tiene que ver con las hormonas que toman que les bajan la testosterona y la líbido.

Aunque hay shemales que consiguen erecciones y entonces taladran, pero lo normal es lo que he dicho en el primer párrafo.

Todo esto lo sé de ver vídeos, cuidao.


----------



## Ms... (29 Abr 2017)

No se de donde sacáis todas esas historias de shemales, simplemente estaba hasta la polla del foro.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Las shemales son siempre pasivas, se dejan taladrar el ojal pero rara vez se les pone dura.
> Tiene que ver con las hormonas que toman que les bajan la testosterona y la líbido.
> 
> Aunque hay shemales que consiguen erecciones y entonces taladran, pero lo normal es lo que he dicho en el primer párrafo.
> ...



Edita para el "no homo"

De nada.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 00:13 ----------




Ms... dijo:


> No se de donde sacáis todas esas historias de shemales, simplemente estaba hasta la polla del foro.



¿Como va la querella?


----------



## Europobre (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto el libro que sostiene Barley es de Ortega y Gasset, no recuerdo el título. Tenía la foto en HD pero no la he podido recuperar, eso es lo que hay.



El título del libro es "La deshumanización del arte y otros ensayos de estética". Todo va encajando...


----------



## voxpopuli (29 Abr 2017)

¿Insinuáis que Barley no está bien de la cabeza?


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (29 Abr 2017)

Ms... dijo:


> No se de donde sacáis todas esas historias de shemales, simplemente estaba hasta la polla del foro.



Los compis me han suministrado algo de información del mundo shemal, ¿pero un shemale gime como una mujer, o como un hombre? Si la masturbas o le haces una felatio,¿sientes que se la haces a un hombre, o una mujer? 
Gracias.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Las shemales rularán el World y se pondrá fin a la dictadura Coñocratica. ::::


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Europobre dijo:


> El título del libro es "La deshumanización del arte y otros ensayos de estética". Todo va encajando...



Redios, cómo lo has sabido?

Sí que parece que es:


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Yo creo que la mayor victoria para el hombre blanco y español es que reviente de una vez la burbuja coñocratica a ver si la robótica avanza y se crean chortinas robóticas de gran calidad.



La mayor victoria sería retomar la sociedad tradicional.
Hombres y mujeres no deberíamos ser enemigos, pero sí conservar cada uno su rol: el hombre manda y la mujer se somete al poder de éste.
Así ha sido durante siglos en todas las sociedades de éxito.
La libertad de la mujer, como estamos viendo, es una puta bomba de relojería.

Obviamente, de seguir la sociedad en este plan, las robopilinguis harían que las mujeres careciesen de interés por completo, porque las de hoy no sirven ni como apoyo ni como proyecto de futuro para formar una familia: sólo para follar, que es lo mismo que hace la robopilingui pero con botón OFF.



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Las shemales son siempre pasivas, se dejan taladrar el ojal pero rara vez se les pone dura.
> Tiene que ver con las hormonas que toman que les bajan la testosterona y la líbido.
> 
> Aunque hay shemales que consiguen erecciones y entonces taladran, pero lo normal es lo que he dicho en el primer párrafo.
> ...





Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> ¿Insinuáis que Barley no está bien de la cabeza?



No, qué va...Un tío que te manda mil privados diciéndote que si quieres pescaíto está tan centrado como el meteorólogo de Cabo Cañaveral.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Los compis me han suministrado algo de información del mundo shemal, ¿pero un shemale gime como una mujer, o como un hombre? Si la masturbas o le haces una felatio,¿sientes que se la haces a un hombre, o una mujer?
> Gracias.



Depende de la Shemale y su voz. 

Aquí una shemale con una voz bonita 

[YouTube]9aA3DwOqHvk[/YouTube]


----------



## voxpopuli (29 Abr 2017)

¿Pero la policía sabía que los de asuntos internos les tendían una trampa?


----------



## Ms... (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Los compis me han suministrado algo de información del mundo shemal, ¿pero un shemale gime como una mujer, o como un hombre? Si la masturbas o le haces una felatio,¿sientes que se la haces a un hombre, o una mujer?
> Gracias.



Pregúntale a dodoria.


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Depende de la Shemale y su voz.
> 
> Aquí una shemale con una voz bonita
> 
> [YouTube]9aA3DwOqHvk[/YouTube]



Gracias. 
Mañana me informo mejor.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Está este tema relacionado con el ElenaMadridVkgate?



No, aunque se dice que Elenita va quedando con foreros, a saber a cuántos se habrá fockado.


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No, aunque se dice que Elenita va quedando con foreros, a saber a cuántos se habrá fockado.



Queremos nombres.

Qué zorra.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Elena es otra forera con rabo verdad?
Aquí todo dios tiene rabo.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2017)

Dios, qué cuadrilla...

¿Tú también, Invictvs?


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

Elena no es un tío, pero es una choni de Villaverde. Se las ha tenido que tragar a pares.

Yo con follarme a Kaputa me doy por servido en el foro. Pero follada en plan salvaje, sin amor, que es lo que busca la muy perra.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 01:11 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Dios, qué cuadrilla...
> 
> ¿Tú también, Invictvs?



¿Yo también qué, amigo?


----------



## Inkalus (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Elena no es un tío, pero es una choni de Villaverde. Se las ha tenido que tragar a pares.
> 
> Yo con follarme a Kaputa me doy por servido en el foro. Pero follada en plan salvaje, sin amor, que es lo que busca la muy perra.



Joder ahora que tenia la seguridad que Elena era un tio me salen con que finalmente es una tia :::::::: puto foro uno nunca esta seguro.


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

Inkalus dijo:


> Joder ahora que tenia la seguridad que Elena era un tio me salen con que finalmente es una tia :::::::: puto foro uno nunca esta seguro.



Euromelon asegura que Elena está buena y que la Kapito tiene un empujón.
Es un tipo influyente y con contactos.


Ya digo que a mí por carácter la que más me pone es Kapito: es ñoña y un poco retrasada. ::


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/854480-pinta-de-maricon.html
```


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Yo quiero petarle el ojal a la Ratona.

Aunque ahora no se si la ratona es esta:


----------



## Cazarr (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Yo quiero petarle el ojal a la Ratona.
> 
> Aunque ahora no se si la ratona es esta:



Esa es Animosa y tiene más años que mi usuario.

Ahora debe estar mucho más inflada.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Ojo a este jilo y a la respuesta de Barley:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/701296-maricon.html
```


----------



## corolaria (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Euromelon asegura que Elena está buena y que la Kapito tiene un empujón.
> Es un tipo influyente y con contactos.
> 
> 
> Ya digo que a mí por carácter la que más me pone es Kapito: *es ñoña y un poco retrasada*. ::




Así me gusta, que te relaciones con las chicas de tú a tú. ::


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Joder esto se esta convirtiendo en un auténtico trabajo de investigación.


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Yo quiero petarle el ojal a la Ratona.
> 
> Aunque ahora no se si la ratona es esta:
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...I/AAAAAAAAACQ/VFmNsnMzh9k/s835/Junio06006.jpg



Ésa es Animosa. Ratona es ésta:


[YOUTUBE]UAnDHknoT1s[/YOUTUBE]


Good luck with that fat bitch, bro.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 01:26 ----------




corolaria dijo:


> Así me gusta, que te relaciones con las chicas de tú a tú. ::



Golpe bajo, amigo.

A mí me gustan las tías tontas; guapas y tontas.


Todo hombre sabio sabe de sobra que no hay nada como una mujer atractiva y algo simple (inocentona, infantil, femenina en definitiva).
La inteligencia es un rasgo muy masculino, me corta el rollo.

Para un colega perfecto, me llena más alguien inteligente y con inquietudes.
Para una tía no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Otro jilo donde porky y barley conversan "amigablemente":


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/819483-retener-a-alfa.html
```


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

De Kapito puedo estar 100% seguro de que es una tía. 
Es inocente en cierto sentido, muy idealista, pesada como ella sola, completamente alejada de la realidad, cargante, poco ocurrente. 
En definitiva, muy femenina.

A un tío desempeñando el papel se le acabaría notando y un shemale no deja de ser un maricón, y los maricones conservan rasgos masculinos.
Qualicion es ocurrente y se le intuye inteligencia siendo maricón.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Si Ratona es la de esta imagen MELAFOOO , GOOOL DE SEÑOR.


----------



## corolaria (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Golpe bajo, amigo.
> 
> A mí me gustan las tías tontas; guapas y tontas.
> 
> ...




Me sobran las explicaciones serias porque no era más que una coña, no un golpe bajo.
A todos nos gustan guapas y un poco inocentes (que no idiotas). Igual que a ellas de un hombre, nos ha jodido.
Cuando las sonsacas un poco te dicen lo mismo.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> *De Kapito puedo estar 100% seguro de que es una tía. *
> Es inocente en cierto sentido, muy idealista, pesada como ella sola, completamente alejada de la realidad, cargante, poco ocurrente.
> En definitiva, muy femenina.
> 
> ...



¿No lo dirás en serio? ::


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> De Kapito puedo estar 100% seguro de que es una tía.
> Es inocente en cierto sentido, muy idealista, pesada como ella sola, completamente alejada de la realidad, cargante, poco ocurrente.
> En definitiva, muy femenina.
> 
> ...



Tan seguro estás? Yo mismo puedo ser un terminator enviado desde el futuro para matar a alguien y tu no lo sabrás, es fácil fingir una personalidad en un foro en el cual se es casi 100% anónimo.


----------



## SARC_borrado (29 Abr 2017)




----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

SARC dijo:


>



Hembra con rabo aunque pueda que ya se lo haya amputado.


----------



## Inkalus (29 Abr 2017)

A ver no nos desviemos del tema joder que como intenteis saber quien es tia aqui os puede dar una embolia. 

¿El porquero habra follado o se lo habran follado? Ahora entiendo sus fantasias falicas con los topoles, ahora todo tiene lógica.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

SARC, ¿cómo es que tienes acceso a los mensajes privados de "nate"?
¿Es un multi tuyo o qué?

Joder esta historia no acaba nunca...


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

SARC es multi de barley?... eso si, barley sigue siendo shemale. Estamos muertos.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 01:38 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> SARC, ¿cómo es que tienes acceso a los mensajes privados de "nate"?
> ¿Es un multi tuyo o qué?
> 
> Joder esta historia no acaba nunca...



Eso digo yo ienso:


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿No lo dirás en serio? ::





ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Tan seguro estás? Yo mismo puedo ser un terminator enviado desde el futuro para matar a alguien y tu no lo sabrás, es fácil fingir una personalidad en un foro en el cual se es casi 100% anónimo.




Si no lo es, se curra muy bien el personaje. Me extrañaría.

Por ejemplo Segismundo se nota que es un tío, por mucho que se empeñe.


----------



## SARC_borrado (29 Abr 2017)

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - ¿Que tal si te vas a tomar por culo, Barley?


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

Inkalus dijo:


> A ver no nos desviemos del tema joder que como intenteis saber quien es tia aqui os puede dar una embolia.
> 
> ¿El porquero habra follado o se lo habran follado? Ahora entiendo sus fantasias falicas con los topoles, ahora todo tiene lógica.



Porquero ha follado a Barley, si lo pone en el mensaje y todo.

Lo que no sabía es que Barley es un travolo. :XX:


----------



## Inkalus (29 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Porquero ha follado a Barley, si lo pone en el mensaje y todo.
> 
> Lo que no sabía es que Barley es un travolo. :XX:



Hombre digo yo que en el momento del pecado habra notado el asunto :XX::XX: ¿O se la ha follado con las luces apagadas? ¿Le habra dicho que tiene un clitoris de esos poco comunes? ienso:


----------



## INVICTVS (29 Abr 2017)

Con las luces apagadas pero agarrándole la manivela como un hijo de puta. :XX:


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Aver no exageremos, solo se la ha CHUPADO.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

SARC dijo:


> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - ¿Que tal si te vas a tomar por culo, Barley?



Explica de dónde has sacado el pantallazo del inbox privado de "nate".

Interesante link, ahí se pone de manifiesto la obsesión de barley por porquero y no al revés.


----------



## SARC_borrado (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Si Ratona es la de esta imagen MELAFOOO , GOOOL DE SEÑOR.





Ratona es Vicent, un paguitero valenciano,esa es una foto pagada, a ver si encuentro el hilo donde se le descubría.


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Explica de dónde has sacado el pantallazo del inbox privado de "nate".
> 
> Interesante link, ahí se pone de manifiesto la obsesión de barley por porquero y no al revés.



Creo recordar que la colgó barley en un hilo. La muy zorra. Exponer las verguenzas de los privados al floro es de ser mu puta.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

nate dijo:


> Creo recordar que la colgó barley en un hilo. La muy zorra. Exponer las verguenzas de los privados al floro es de ser mu puta.



Sí, lo puso el/la Barley hace poco, aquí:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=17772833&postcount=9
```
Curiosamente es un jilo que abriste tú para meterte con el porquero, y barley contraatacó aireando tus MPs.


----------



## SARC_borrado (29 Abr 2017)

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Mis cosas Líbido bajísima


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Jojojoj


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=17773968&postcount=13
```
Y estai ya se olía algo:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=17774506&postcount=15
```


----------



## SARC_borrado (29 Abr 2017)

Ahora solo faltan las imágenes de los tortolitos compartiendo momentos inolvidables.



Estén atentos a sus pantallas, estoy en ello.


----------



## Inkalus (29 Abr 2017)

Debe de ser jodido controlar las hormonas cuando eres un shemale, tu lado tio te dice una cosa, el lado tio otra, al final eso debe de ser tal caos que no me extraña este tipo de comportamiento. 

Yo pensaba que El porquero era un forero resabido de la vida como para acabar cayendo en estas movidas


----------



## Ming I (29 Abr 2017)

Bueno nenes si alguien mas le ha chupado el rabo a una shemale o se ha tirado a alguna forera es el momento de contarlo. Primero porque tarde o temprano nos vamos a enterar de la manera mas ridicula y segundo porque me voy a ir a dormir y a lo mejor mañana ya han borrado el hilo.


----------



## Cormac (29 Abr 2017)

Eso de la foto no es una shemale, sino un tío con peluca ::
Algo debe ser cierto para que un tío de mas de 30.000 mensajes pida y busque el baneo.
Por cierto pido chincheta para esta historia de amor NWO.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Que bonito es el
"hamol" ::::
El porquero ha cumplido su fantasía sersuah de follarse una shemale, ya las venia defendiendo a capa y espada desde hace tiempo e incluso había insinuado que era un shemale.


----------



## cortoplacista (29 Abr 2017)

Joder qué novelón, aquí los MP son un puto foro paralelo más siniestro que Conspiraciones en pleno Apocalipsis.


----------



## Star Trek (29 Abr 2017)

jajaja, menuda panda de subnormales estás hechos ) :XX:

Realmente no tiene sentido estar en este foro por cosas como estas: NAZIS + ENFERMOS MENTALES.

Lo dije bien claro, PORTERAS.


----------



## etsai (29 Abr 2017)

Star Trek dijo:


> jajaja, menuda panda de subnormales estás hechos ) :XX:
> 
> Realmente no tiene sentido estar en este foro por cosas como estas: NAZIS + ENFERMOS MENTALES.
> 
> Lo dije bien claro, PORTERAS.



Hola Porquero


----------



## Bloperas (29 Abr 2017)

Un día que le acusé de defender siempre a los pedosatánicos va y me manda un mensaje privado diciendo que me ha salido un hijo maricón, el desviado... Jaja

Está enfermo.


----------



## Don Meliton (29 Abr 2017)

> Ya, si el cabrón es graciosete y todo eso.
> 
> Más que yo, y desde luego más que los tres usuarios que a duras penas medio conservan allí como pueden, que ahora ya ni les postean en los hilos ni separándolos a la desesperada como en sus venenosos foros satélite llenos de toxicidad tediosa y rancia. No lo niego, además que hace años que no busco hacer gracia, sino entretenerme de manera egoísta sin pensar en aportar o "currarme" una puta mierda. No tengo que demostrar nada al ser notablemente más listo y menos sosainas y gris que el forero medio hasta cuando me esfuerzo en postear mal aposta porque no tengo por qué ser humilde o generoso con auténtica gentuza fracasada y cuarentona llena de ENVIDIA a la que en secreto siempre les ha jodido muchísimo mi juventud, mi dinero y mi belleza porque simplemente se sienten tremendamente inferiores a cualquiera más joven y con más energías que ellos. Puta escoria que nunca han tenido nada realmente sólido con que atacarme cobardemente en grupo más allá de "Barley maricón" y fotos que yo mismo puse en Putalocura cuando ser forero de Putalocura todavía significaba algo aunque sabía que me iban a masacrar a tuneos e insultos porque tengo los cojones como cocos. Lo que trataba de puntualizar es que después de todo el filo verbal de todo Mesías hunde sus raíces en la mugre del odio. No se puede fingir. Para destilar toda esa náusea contenida y fría tienes que sumergirte en el pantano del hedor eterno con decisión. El asco sincero hacia todos los demás y la falta de escrúpulos al trepar siempre crean a tu alrededor mediocres seguidores que necesitan reflejarse en los demás como adolescentes inseguros que no saben destacar por sí mismos pero ansiosos por convertirse en sus héroes foriles. Nunca debes disculparte por nada en absoluto ni mostrar flaqueza en Internet. Nunca. Te perdonan (y hasta premian) tu maldad, pero jamás tu debilidad.
> 
> ...



Es el puto blaster 2.

Que blaster 2 y porquis hayan tenido ayuntamiento carnal me parece muy fuerte.


----------



## 2=0 (29 Abr 2017)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Está este tema relacionado con el ElenaMadridVkgate?



Joder de ese no estoy enterado, cuente cuente 8:



ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Yo quiero petarle el ojal a la Ratona.
> 
> Aunque ahora no se si la ratona es esta:



Esa es Animosa, la slagariana 



Star Trek dijo:


> jajaja, menuda panda de subnormales estás hechos ) :XX:
> 
> Realmente no tiene sentido estar en este foro por cosas como estas: NAZIS + ENFERMOS MENTALES.
> 
> Lo dije bien claro, PORTERAS.



Joder pues que rápido has vuelto, cómo lo has hecho para que te activen el usuario tan deprisa?


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Abr 2017)

Venga, os voy a dejar un poquito de musiquita que está entretenido esto 

Faith No More -Kindergarten- (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (29 Abr 2017)

Estos hilos siempre resultan interesantes, siempre y cuando no se linche a nadie.


----------



## Brigit (29 Abr 2017)

La parada de los monstruos, pero peor, jaja.


----------



## HATE (29 Abr 2017)

Shemales y mas shemales. Hay mucho tarado en este foro. Me piro porque esto no es ni medio normal.


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (29 Abr 2017)

Anoche soñé con porquero y la shemale haciendo tocamientos nocturnos.


----------



## stuka! (29 Abr 2017)

yo ya lo flipo. Lo flipo del todo.En colores.

Pero el POorquero sabia o no que es/era un maromo ? -por las capturas del privado - lo trata de "ella". Igual no se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> yo ya lo flipo. Lo flipo del todo.En colores.
> 
> Pero el POorquero sabia o no que es/era un maromo ? -por las capturas del privado - lo trata de "ella". Igual no se ha dado cuenta.



Tanto si es shemale o una feminazi, el caso es que es mala pa rabiar. Lo mejor es alejarse bien lejos de ese tipo de florera/os. 

Seguro que le ha hackeado y amenazado con soltar mierda por el floro. ¿Que te crees que se autoinmolaria el Porky asi porque asi? Algo gordo ha pasado.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> yo ya lo flipo. Lo flipo del todo.En colores.
> 
> Pero el POorquero sabia o no que es/era un maromo ? -por las capturas del privado - lo trata de "ella". Igual no se ha dado cuenta.



Es un/una shemale pero el porquero es el gran defensor de Las shemales, el whiteknight de las shemales.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 10:58 ----------




nate dijo:


> Tanto si es shemale o una feminazi, el caso es que es mala pa rabiar. Lo mejor es alejarse bien lejos de ese tipo de florera/os.
> 
> Seguro que le ha hackeado y amenazado con soltar mierda por el floro. ¿Que te crees que se autoinmolaria el Porky asi porque asi? Algo gordo ha pasado.



Yo creo que el odio entre Porky y Barley se venia gestando desde hace tiempo, Barley habría creado un plan maestro para derroyir al porquero el cual consistiría en ganarse el favor del porquero y dejarle que le petase el bujero y una vez hecha la trampa exigirle dejar el foro o toda la información saldría a la luz. 

El plan maestro ha sido efectivo y ha logrado derroirle.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Barley habría creado un plan maestro para derroyir al porquero el cual consistiría en ganarse el favor del porquero y *dejarle que le petase el bujero* y una vez hecha la trampa exigirle dejar el foro o toda la información saldría a la luz.



Sin duda un plan maestro... dejarse abrir el cacas con lefazo incluido para luego hacer que un tio anónimo con un nick anónimo en un foro de mierda deje el foro...

Si no fuera porque no tengo enemigos en el foro yo mismo lo pondría en práctica...


----------



## 1965 (29 Abr 2017)

A mi me interesa DESABER del elenamadridvkgate. ¿Donde lo hallo?


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

CALOPEZ HIJO DE PUTA CAMBIA EL NOMBRE DEL HILO AL DE "PORKY-GATE, TODA LA INFORMACIÓN INSIDE".

::


----------



## The Omega Man (29 Abr 2017)

Vaya foro de degenerados joder, los hombres son hombres y las mujeres shemales.

Estamos muertos y enterrados


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Plazos dijo:


> Vaya foro de degenerados joder, los hombres son hombres y las mujeres shemales.
> 
> Estamos muertos y enterrados



Si por lo menos las shemales fueran como esta... :fiufiu:


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Abr 2017)

nate dijo:


> Tanto si es shemale o una feminazi,



En realidad transexual y feminazi suelen ir de la mano.

La fe del coverso.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> yo ya lo flipo. Lo flipo del todo.En colores.
> 
> Pero el POorquero sabia o no que es/era un maromo ? -por las capturas del privado - lo trata de "ella". Igual no se ha dado cuenta.



Así es, él la trata como mujer al 100%. Como dije ayer, hoy en día los tratamientos hormonales obran milagros, y si ya de por sí el barley hombre tenía una cara aniñada pues le han podido colar un gol bien gordo a porky.

Por cierto, sugiero que escarbemos los mensajes de "imbécil con internet", que es el nuevo nick de barley tras su expulsión:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/member-imbecil-con-internet.html

Por ejemplo este jilo:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/852871-porquero-has-quedado-ya-jovencita-manana-noche.html
```
Aquí barley ya fantaseaba con quedar con foreros:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/845392-hoy-he-conocido-al-forero-corolaria.html
```
Aquí fantaseaba con hacer trios con kapito y corolaria:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/859750-hoy-he-hecho-trio-kapito-y-corolaria.html
```
Aquí otra vez atacando a porquero:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/849805-me-molaria-follarme-a-madre-del-porquero-de-agamenon.html
```
Más sobre porquero:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/847871-que-desengano-me-he-llevado-de-forero.html
```
Aquí sigue camelándose a porquero "a su manera":


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/846331-porquero-te-gustaria-que-preciosidad-fuese-mujer-de-tu-vida.html
```
Le sigue metiendo caña a porquero:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/841197-ninguna-mujer-quiere-al-porquero-de-agamenon.html
```
"si un maricon se me insinuase me lo pensaria"


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/840538-maricon-se-me-insinuase-me-pensaria.html
```
Más porquero:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/840509-no-os-da-rabia-porquero.html
```
Más porquero 2:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/839629-hilo-reirnos-del-porquero-amaricon.html
```
Más porquero 3:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/839094-porquero-trauma-mujeres.html
```
*




*


----------



## Brigit (29 Abr 2017)

Plazos dijo:


> Vaya foro de degenerados joder, los hombres son hombres y las mujeres shemales.
> 
> Estamos muertos y enterrados



¿Seguro que todos los hombres son hombres? :rolleye:


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

nate dijo:


> Si por lo menos las shemales fueran como esta... :fiufiu:



Melafo hasta si tiene rabo.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 11:49 ----------




Brigit dijo:


> ¿Seguro que todos los hombres son hombres? :rolleye:



Yo soy un T-1000 enviado por Skynet, infiltrarme entre los humanos y derroyiros.


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Al parecer era amiguita de Dodo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=18311809&postcount=8


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

nate dijo:


> Al parecer era amiguita de Dodo.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=18311809&postcount=8



Dodoria está en el ajo desde el principio.

Creo que ya empiezo a entender.



Tenemos a porky y dodoria, archienemigos floriles.
Luego tenemos a barley amijo de dodoria y se camela a porky.
porky y barley hacen "cositas".
barley se enfada con porky por lo que sea y dice "pues ahora le voy a contar todas tus mierdas a mi hamijo dodoria y él lo cascara a todo el floro jijiji"
porky hace de tripas corazón y contacta con su archienemigo para comprobar si la amenaza de barley se ha cumplido o no
al ver que no se ha cumplido respira tranquilo, pero no quiere arriesgarse y solicita el permaban


----------



## stuka! (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dodoria está en el ajo desde el principio.
> 
> Creo que ya empiezo a entender.
> 
> ...



Pero eso sigue sin explicar como puede pasarsele por la cabeza al porky liarse con ese puto error de la naturaleza. No es que ya sea un travelo. No es que este loc@. Es que es un travelo loc@ , fe@ y -lo que menos sentido tiene - forer@. 

Burudanga ? Cloroformo?

si no , no le veo explicacion. En cualquier caso ,los "personajillos" como el Barley , -jugando a esas cositas- suelen terminar repartidos en varios contenedores.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> Pero eso sigue sin explicar como puede pasarsele por la cabeza al porky liarse con ese puto error de la naturaleza. No es que ya sea un travelo. No es que este loc@. Es que es un travelo loc@ , fe@ y -lo que menos sentido tiene - forer@.
> 
> Burudanga ? Cloroformo?
> 
> si no , no le veo explicacion. En cualquier caso ,los "personajillos" como el Barley , -jugando a esas cositas- suelen terminar repartidos en varios contenedores.



Porquero es nuncafoller y está muy falto de cariño y calor humano.
En esas circunstancias te agarras a lo que sea, si barley le ha puesto el skype y le ha dicho cuatro chorradas y carantoñas lo tiene el en bote.
Súmale que la foto que he puesto tiene ya muchos años, ahora barley ha cambiado, debe tener un aspecto muy femenino gracias al tratamiento hormonal, a eso súmale que porquero es pro-shemales, pues ya está, es el cóctel perfecto.


----------



## Renato (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se sabe que barley era un florero de PL que luego vino aquí. He buscado "barley putalocura" en un potente buscador llamado Google y me encuentro con esto:
> 
> Barley - 10719019 - Pastebin.com (Jun 16th, 2015)
> 
> ...



Con esa boca tamaño buzón de correos le cabrán pollas a pares.


----------



## Manoliko (29 Abr 2017)

Yo quiero romper una lanza a favor de Dodo, no creo que él estuviera compinchado con la shemale. Dodo es buena persona, sobretodo desde que abrazó la fe católica.


----------



## Renato (29 Abr 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo quiero romper una lanza a favor de Dodo, no creo que él estuviera compinchado con la shemale. Dodo es buena persona, sobretodo desde que abrazó la fe católica.



Los católicos son los más viciosos. Predican lo contrario de lo que hacen. Es todo puro postureo.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Abr 2017)

El affaire Barley-Porquero ya hace meses que lo sabemos muchos. Mirad este hilo del mes de febrero (en especial mi post #8 y la respuesta del Porquero en la página siguiente, donde incluso censura el nombre "Barley"):

LAMENTABLE: He pillado a PORQUER

Pues acto seguido el Porquero me mandó privado pidiéndome que borrara eso, y yo por supuesto no le hice caso.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Abr 2017)

Y es por estas cosas que cuando estoy en la sesion de sado con mi shemale, llevo siempre puesta la mascara de cuero. 

Nunca se sabe quien te puede estar grabando a 1080p con cualquier movil chino.


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo quiero romper una lanza a favor de Dodo, no creo que él estuviera compinchado con la shemale. Dodo es buena persona, sobretodo desde que abrazó la fe católica.



Vale lo que tu digas, pero ¿por qué cerro su hilo sobre el PORKYGATE y editó todos sus posts?. Fuere demasiado rápido como derroyó su PROPIO hilo y asín no se hacen las cosas.

Hay que seguir tirando del hilo.... y descubrir la verdad verdadera del asunto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El affaire Barley-Porquero ya hace meses que lo sabemos muchos. Mirad este hilo del mes de febrero (en especial mi post #8 y la respuesta del Porquero en la página siguiente, donde incluso censura el nombre "Barley"):
> 
> LAMENTABLE: He pillado a PORQUER
> 
> Pues acto seguido el Porquero me mandó privado pidiéndome que borrara eso, y yo por supuesto no le hice caso.



Jojojojo pues ahora ya está claro el tema, por si quedaba alguna duda CAUK CAUK ha encontrado la génesis de todo.

Dinos cauk cauk dinos, en qué fecha te contó porky el folleteo con el shemale?


----------



## Renato (29 Abr 2017)

Este hilo merece chincheta y acopio de doritos.


----------



## Blaster II (29 Abr 2017)

Tiene gracia (la coherencia perfecta impresiona) veros a los mongovírgenes asociando la locura de Barley a sus deseos de justicia y a la crítica de otros que ni conocéis. 

Creo que a base de reglas de tres entiendo la raiz de vuestra ridiculez mental, de que seáis tan nulos y erróneos: para vosotros lo correcto y sano se atribuye a todo lo "normal", a lo que hace la mayoría. Principio y fin del asunto. 

Normal como torturar animales ante el aplauso de cientos, normal como subir otros hilos con la cara violeta rápido porque un forero ha puesto fotos de pavas mirando boquiabiertas al forero, normal como entrar a hilos de CMs que están cobrando por hacer mala y cutremente lo que vosotros estáis haciendo gratis y después quejaros de la falta de ética y cojones de los demás; normal como idolatrar como alfa supremo a un loco que ha puesto foto de cuatro pavos diciendo que son él, normal como creer que dedicar media vida a repetir vuestras tres ideas imitadas de mierda y compartidas por todos los fracasados es algo normal. Celebrar títulos ajenos de fútbol como si te hubiera tocado la lotería no es una majadería para que te encierren, es normal.


Que un tipo diga que va a vengarse de un daño recibido no es normal (no lo es en una sociedad de escorias amorales, sin cerebro y sin cojones) por tanto es una locura. Pero que la gente vaya a la cárcel -es decir, lo mismo- es normal y sano y correcto. Y que un país lance bombas a otro es normal y por tanto sano y correcto.

Que un tío abismalmente superior a vosotros no quiera relacionarse con vosotros en un foro no es normal, por tanto es una locura. Pero si Michael Jordan no paga por veros jugar baloncesto es sano y correcto.


Esa ínfima mierda ridícula sois. Tan fácil y evidente y jamás podréis entenderlo.


----------



## Star Trek (29 Abr 2017)

jajaja menuda panda de retrasados xDDDD, y tu sota de espadas DEJA DE VER TANTO PORNO QUE TE HA AFECTADO AL CEREBRO.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Jojojojo pues ahora ya está claro el tema, por si quedaba alguna duda CAUK CAUK ha encontrado la génesis de todo.
> 
> Dinos cauk cauk dinos, en qué fecha te contó porky el folleteo con el shemale?



Hará 1 año o tal vez un poco más... Lástima que borré sus privados por tener la bandeja al 99% por culpa de los de Prison Freak. Normalmente no borro privados comprometedores de los foreros, pero por alguna razón esos en concreto me molestaron (pensé que era troleo) y los borré.

La cosa fue más o menos así: El porquero me manda privado preguntándome si conozco a Barley y qué le puedo decir de "ella". Yo le respondo que le conozco de Putalocura y que siempre había pensado que era un maricón mentalmente perturbado. Entonces él me responde y me dice que es una mujer y que se la ha follado. Yo ahí creo que ya ni respondí, porque pensé que me troleaba.


----------



## stuka! (29 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak : Te parece correcto airear las confidencias de otro forero que te hace por MP?


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Abr 2017)

Claro, si lo que quería es fardar de haber follao. Pues que apechugue con las consecuencias.


----------



## voxpopuli (29 Abr 2017)

Uff que fuerte. Era muy escéptico pero todo sigue un orden lógico. Ahora todas las piezas encajan con la retrospectiva de emails.

O sea que Barley se hizo una terapia genética durante años para vengarse de los foros que le habían insultado, años más tarde engaña al Porquero porque le vio de cabecilla de Burbuja y le organizó una celada, al más puro estilo se7en.

Supongo que le envió una foto









y según lo que contáis el Porquero acabó rendido por motivos que se desconocen. Tampoco importa demasiado. Lo importante es que ya se había cobrado una vida más.

Ese tio es un supervillano. Ha conseguido destrozar Burbuja al completo. A saber los estragos que habrá producido en PL. Es un juggernaut que arrasa con lo que pisa. Yo ahora mismo tendría mucho miedo. Lo mejor será dejar el tema de forma cautelar porque su enorme intelecto estará maquinando la guinda del pastel de su venganza, como cuando Jhon Doe envia el paquete con la cabeza de la mujer de Brat Pitt. Pero en plan foro de internet. 

Candado al tema y fuera. Temo por vuestras vidas.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Abr 2017)

Se me olvidaba una cosa... En esos dos privados que me mandó, el Porquero decía que Barley estaba muy "loca" y era "peligrosa" o algo así. Lástima que no guarde el privado para saber qué palabras exactas usó. Quizá no me mandó el privado para presumir, sino porque realmente estaba acojonado.


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Normalmente no borro privados comprometedores de los foreros



¡Qué hijoputa el pato! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ming I (29 Abr 2017)

Ultimamente las foreras (o similares) están derroyendo foreros a pares. Obviamente karma por la cantidad de foreras derroidas en el pasado.


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Ming I dijo:


> Ultimamente las foreras (o similares) están derroyendo foreros a pares. Obviamente karma por la cantidad de foreras derroidas en el pasado.



El día que una folerda burbujeta derroya a un dodo o cuak o blaster... entonces será el fin de los tiempos. Todos estaremos muertos y el floro se hundirá entre histeria y estrogenos.

Las mujeres no estan contentas hasta que derroyen lo que los hombres hacen.


----------



## voxpopuli (29 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Claro, si lo que quería es fardar de haber follao. Pues que apechugue con las consecuencias.


----------



## Blaster II (29 Abr 2017)

Hostia, esto mola más que mis bofetadas de verdad y razón:








Y yo me creía molón con mis historias interminables megaestrafalarias&fotos. 

Pues os digo algo: también tengo una historia estelar parecida y no de tan lejos, de noviembre o por ahí. Con un puñado de fotis. Como me dé el flipe la cuento. QUE LA CUENTO, EH. QUE YO NO ME LAS PIENSO. AGARRADME QUE LA...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hará 1 año o tal vez un poco más... Lástima que borré sus privados por tener la bandeja al 99% por culpa de los de Prison Freak. Normalmente no borro privados comprometedores de los foreros, pero por alguna razón esos en concreto me molestaron (pensé que era troleo) y los borré.
> 
> La cosa fue más o menos así: El porquero me manda privado preguntándome si conozco a Barley y qué le puedo decir de "ella". Yo le respondo que le conozco de Putalocura y que siempre había pensado que era un maricón mentalmente perturbado. Entonces él me responde y me dice que es una mujer y que se la ha follado. Yo ahí creo que ya ni respondí, porque pensé que me troleaba.



Sorprende que en todo momento se refiera a barley como "ella", al parecer porky no sabía que era shemale, o bien sí que lo sabía y la llamaba "ella" igual que nosotros tratamos a Bianca Freire en femenino.

¿Por qué porky decidió contarte esa confidencia a ti y solo a ti? ¿Érais colegas floriles o algo?


----------



## favelados (29 Abr 2017)

Calopez va a tener que poner un subforo de shemales como en Spalumi y con precios especiales para foreros


----------



## Renato (29 Abr 2017)

Entre podemitas anda el juego. Menudos desviados de mierda son todos.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Por qué porky decidió contarte esa confidencia a ti y solo a ti? ¿Érais colegas floriles o algo?



Qué va. No sé, supongo que porque sabía que yo conocía a Barley del otro foro. ¿Al final queda confirmado que Barley era un shemalote?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Qué va. No sé, supongo que porque sabía que yo conocía a Barley del otro foro. ¿Al final queda confirmado que Barley era un shemalote?



Qué más pruebas quieres? Foto andrógina, fijación de porquero por los shemales, Dodoria de per medio... barley diciendo "soy mujer y tengo la regla jijiji"...

Solo falta que Cacaceitero se curre una canción a modo de trobador medieval.


----------



## allan smithee (29 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Que bien hice al desactivar los privados hace 2 o 3 años cuando vi el cariz que estaba tomando el foro :rolleye:



Claro, tenías miedo de que te lo petaran (el buzón, digo.... )


----------



## Manoliko (29 Abr 2017)

Ming I dijo:


> Ultimamente las foreras (o similares) están derroyendo foreros a pares. Obviamente karma por la cantidad de foreras derroidas en el pasado.



La tal Barley no es florera, en todo caso será florero con la polla mutilada y una falsa vagina quirúrgica.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Abr 2017)

La gran pregunta es si Barley es un tío, una tía, un travesti o un transexual. Y sabiendo esto, si el Porquero era consciente, que yo creo que sí.

Que ha habido flirteo entre esos dos y contacto real (ya sea un encuentro directo o intercambio de datos) parece evidente.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Abr 2017)

Pero vamos a ver...¿Y qué si se han enrollado? ¿a cuento de qué pedir un nuke (por otra parte ridículo ya que están los quoteos) para su personaje?

Vale que tengo una resaca brutal, pero sigo sin enterarme.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Yo pienso que el Porquero sabía desde un principio que Barley era shemale, pero la trataba de ella porque le tiene respeto a las shemales así como no quería que el foro se reyera de él por estar fockandose una shemale o que le gustase una shemale, como dice el dicho "Los que se pelean se desean" y el roce hace el cariño, de tanta confrontación entre Porky y Barley nació el hamol . Una vez en plena relación a escondidas para que nadie sospechase actuaban como estaban actuando antaño peleándose para no levantar sospechas. El Porquero se ha visto amenazado probablemente por Barley (lo habrán dejado) y Barley cabread@ ha amenazado de que si lo dejaban y volvía al foro contaría toda la verdad y he de ahí la derroyicion final del Porquero, se inmoló para salvarse pero el equipo de investigación Burbujil ha dado con la clave de todo.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> ¿Pero han matado a alguien?



El porquero se ha suicidado , inndirectamente Barley ha matado a Porky.


----------



## Ming I (29 Abr 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> La tal Barley no es florera, en todo caso será florero con la polla mutilada y una falsa vagina quirúrgica.



No se, debatible. Ya abriremos encuesta.


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> ¿Pero han matado a alguien?



De momento no, pero la barley esta mu loca. ::


----------



## Poseidón (29 Abr 2017)

Yo siempre pense que Barley era un multi del propio porquero para generar ambiente conflictivo.


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (29 Abr 2017)

el porki o nos está troleando o es medio retrasado o algo jajajaqj imbécil con internet era YO y mira que lo dije en su día


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Lo que no entiendo es que tiene que ver Dodo en todo este tinglao.

Claro que podría ser que Porky, sabiendo el conocimiento profundo de shemales que tiene Dodo, le consultara por MP para saber que hacer para finiquitar la relación con barley.

Y el traidor va y lo larga en floro principal. Jojojojo.... esta la cosa como para fiarte de la gente aqui. :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

La cuestión es que TODOS PODEMOS CAER.
Ahora las shemales ya no son como en los 90 donde se las veyía a la legua.
Ahora se planchan el pelo natural, se perfilan las cejas, se hormonan y se ponen boobies tipo teardrop que dan el pego.







Todos podríamos haber caído.
TODOS SOMOS PORQUERO


----------



## nate (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La cuestión es que TODOS PODEMOS CAER.
> Ahora las shemales ya no son como en los 90 donde se las veyía a la legua.
> Ahora se planchan el pelo natural, se perfilan las cejas, se hormonan y se ponen boobies tipo teardrop que dan el pego.
> 
> ...



Pero es que Bianca solo hay UNA. Es una excepción. No se puede tomar en cuenta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El florero es Star Trek, un tipo muy raro con solo 3 mensajes, los 3 referidos al escándalo y juicio de "un técnico preocupado".
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/member-star-trek.html





Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No, aunque se dice que Elenita va quedando con foreros, a saber a cuántos se habrá fockado.





INVICTVS dijo:


> Euromelon asegura que Elena está buena y que la Kapito tiene un empujón.
> Es un tipo influyente y con contactos.
> 
> 
> Ya digo que a mí por carácter la que más me pone es Kapito: es ñoña y *un poco retrasada*. ::



un poco dice... te casas con ella y te dan paga por cónyuge monguer


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La cuestión es que TODOS PODEMOS CAER.
> Ahora las shemales ya no son como en los 90 donde se las veyía a la legua.
> Ahora se planchan el pelo natural, se perfilan las cejas, se hormonan y se ponen boobies tipo teardrop que dan el pego.
> 
> ...



Bianca Freire es otro nivel, Bianca shemale oficial de Burbuja.info.


----------



## stuka! (29 Abr 2017)

> Todos podríamos haber caído.
> TODOS SOMOS PORQUERO
> 
> Bianca Freire es otro nivel, Bianca shemale oficial de Burbuja.info.



No os produce una profunda repugnancia incluso la Blanca freier esa ?
Estais enfermos. *TODOS*.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> No os produce una profunda repugnancia incluso la Blanca freier esa ?
> Estais enfermos. *TODOS*.



Es un bellezón, ¿cómo me va a producir repugnancia?
No se si llegaría a foyarla, pero...


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Abr 2017)

Mecano Cruz De Navajas (1987) - YouTube


----------



## Renato (29 Abr 2017)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Tanto rollo por dos hombres follando. Si es que estaba cantado, en este foro solo se habla de pollas y shemales y os escandalizáis por esta mierda?



A cualquier cosa se le llama hombre hoy en día.


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2017)

Video en exclusiva del Porquero-Gate.

Elmo el Jefe - YouTube


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dodoria está en el ajo desde el principio.
> 
> Creo que ya empiezo a entender.
> 
> ...



Muy mal encaminado. 
1* Porky y Dodoria son la misma persona. 
2* Barley queda con el porky y este último le cuenta todos sus historias con las decenas de multis que tiene. 
3* Porky (y decenas de multis más) en un momento de desesperación tiene tocamientos nocturnos, o no tan nocturnos, con la shemale.
4* Se cabrean y la shemale amenaza con revelar la identidad que es aquello que el porky más ansía. 
5* Monta un medio espectáculo para, además de llamar un poco la atención (como pasó con el multi Qualicion) dé un final de mérito al personaje, cual heroe griego. 
6* Poco más. 
No hay que escandalizarse porque hayan compartidos flujos y se hayan chupado las pollas, chupar culos, y demás (ahí está el multi de un tío que iba de triunfador y te desgranaba cómo era la forma de comerse un "buen culo"). 
La vida es así. Solo follaron con la persona equivocada pero no han robado nada, ni matado a nadie, ni cosas así. Bueno, seguro que les quedó un poco de aliento extraño después de chuparse sus cositas, pero un calentón lo tiene cualquiera...


----------



## 1965 (29 Abr 2017)

¿Ha habido algún otro forero con problemas para sentarse en las útlimas horas?
Calópez, tendrás que hacernos un seguro por si acabamos enculados, que el foro se ha puesto pericoloso


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Ha habido algún otro forero con problemas para sentarse en las útlimas horas?
> Calópez, tendrás que hacernos un seguro por si acabamos enculados, que el foro se ha puesto pericoloso



Primero a ver si el hijo de puta arregla de una puta vez el error 502, nos deja ponernos avatares grandes, poner tags a nuestros hilos y acceso a veteranos, joder que ya tenemos un tiempo en el foro para seguir aguantando este tipo de faltas.


Después ya que haga lo que quiera el Calopez pero primero que arregle los fallos y errores.


----------



## 1965 (29 Abr 2017)

Por cierto, tanta mención a Barley y no aparece ......


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (29 Abr 2017)

20 páginas tiene este tema. Y mi "AldonoGate" (directamente tirado a la papelera), casi no pasó la consolación...
¿cuántos multis habrá en este tema?


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> 20 páginas tiene este tema. Y mi "AldonoGate" (directamente tirado a la papelera), casi no pasó la consolación...
> ¿cuántos multis habrá en este tema?



Un tema de shemales vende muchísimo, ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Ming I (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Un tema de shemales vende muchísimo, ahí lo dejo.



Mas aún de shemales vengativas. Muy shakespiriano todo


----------



## 1965 (29 Abr 2017)

Ming I dijo:


> Mas aún de shemales vengativas. Muy shakespiriano todo



Lo que demuestra que el gen vengativo se encuentra en las tetas de silicona, porque afecta tanto a hembras como a shemales


----------



## etsai (29 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> La gran pregunta es si Barley es un tío, una tía, un travesti o un transexual. Y sabiendo esto, si el Porquero era consciente, que yo creo que sí.
> 
> Que ha habido flirteo entre esos dos y contacto real (ya sea un encuentro directo o intercambio de datos) parece evidente.



Cuando Porquero defendía el tema shemale en cualquier hilo se lo tomaba muy a la tremenda. 

Yo percibía que se lo tomaba como algo personal, que alguien muy cercano a el lo era.


----------



## PODENCO (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Muy mal encaminado.
> 1* Porky y Dodoria son la misma persona.
> 2* Barley queda con el porky y este último le cuenta todos sus historias con las decenas de multis que tiene.
> 3* Porky (y decenas de multis más) en un momento de desesperación tiene tocamientos nocturnos, o no tan nocturnos, con la shemale.
> ...




Interesante, puede ser cierto. Al fin y al cabo Dodi y Markkus son la misma persona, y seguramente hayan nicks a porrillo manejados por el mismo.


----------



## voxpopuli (29 Abr 2017)

Lo único importante es que ahora Dodoría no tiene enemigos naturales. Su emporio del mal sólo hace que crecer, y nadie parece que le vaya a parar los pies. ¿Hasta cuándo nos podemos permitir vivir en su régimen de terror? ¿Va a venir alguien a salvarnos? Yo por si acaso me voy a ir confensado a el Pato.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Lo único importante es que ahora Dodoría no tiene enemigos naturales. Su emporio del mal sólo hace que crecer, y nadie parece que le vaya a parar los pies. ¿Hasta cuándo nos podemos permitir vivir en su régimen de terror? ¿Va a venir alguien a salvarnos? Yo por si acaso me voy a ir confensado a el Pato.



Yo me sumo a la FE del Pato, o si hace falta ocuparé el lugar de Porky para que Boboria tenga un enemigo que limite su poder, sus tentáculos se están expandiendo rápidamente y es un peligro. TE VOY A DERROYIR GILIPOLLAS DEL PANTANITO, PREPÁRATE.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 18:16 ----------

Preparate BOBORIA


----------



## Renato (29 Abr 2017)

¿No se parece el follaponis un poco al que supuestamente era Jdec_now? Con esa peluca de travelo barato y cara de duende maligno.


----------



## etsai (29 Abr 2017)

Yo aún ansío el día en que llegue el Misterwhitegate.


----------



## Albion (29 Abr 2017)

Empiezo a sospechar que todos los demás sois un único forero multinick.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Yo me sumo a *la FE del Pato*, o si hace falta ocuparé el lugar de Porky para que Boboria tenga un enemigo que limite su poder, sus tentáculos se están expandiendo rápidamente y es un peligro. TE VOY A DERROYIR GILIPOLLAS DEL PANTANITO, PREPÁRATE.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 18:16 ----------
> 
> Preparate BOBORIA



Decidido. Queda fundada la Iglesia de los Cuakcuakeros o Sociedad Religiosa de los Atiquenses de Frenopático del 7º Día:




Aquí CAUK CAUK en una foto reciente, antes de predicar la palabra de Lol.


----------



## etsai (29 Abr 2017)

A mi lo que más me intriga es que Dodoria, habiendo jurado odio eterno a su enemigo Porquero y teniendo la oportunidad de derroirle, esté pasando por este tema como de puntillas.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Abr 2017)

etsai dijo:


> A mi lo que más me intriga es que Dodoria, habiendo jurado odio eterno a su enemigo Porquero y teniendo la oportunidad de derroirle, esté pasando por este tema como de puntillas.



A mí no me extraña. Será su enemigo, pero Dodoria es un señor.

Si el Porquero estaba tan preocupado como para contactar con él no creo que Dodo no le corresponda con el mismo respeto. Esto es como la URSS y el III Reich. Si se matan, que se maten entre ellos, no a través de terceros.

Enemigos que se respetan.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

etsai dijo:


> A mi lo que más me intriga es que Dodoria, habiendo jurado odio eterno a su enemigo Porquero y teniendo la oportunidad de derroirle, esté pasando por este tema como de puntillas.



A ambos les gustan las shemales, eso ha creado un nexo de caballerosidad entre ellos, como los moteros cuando se cruzan uno con otro. Se odian florilmente pero hay un respeto en segundo plano.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

Falango dijo:


> Decidido. Queda fundada la Iglesia de los Cuakcuakeros o Sociedad Religiosa de los Atiquenses de Frenopático del 7º Día:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 73944
> 
> ...



Alabado sea el gran pato CAUK CAUK, pato perdona las derroyidas almas de estas personas pues no conocen la fe Caucaquiense


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A ambos les gustan las shemales, eso ha creado un nexo de caballerosidad entre ellos, como los moteros cuando se cruzan uno con otro. Se odian florilmente pero hay un respeto en segundo plano.



Hombre, una cosa es trolear un floro desde el anonimato y otra joder la vida de otra persona en la realidad.

Yo creo que El Porquero debe estar casado y con familia. Y en todo caso siempre puede pasar que el paisano al que por el fun has hecho divorciar, perder a los crios, echado de casa y arruinado su vida para siempre, descubra quien eres en la vida real y vaya un dia a buscarte con una barra de hierro en el maletero.

Pero de las de verdac, no de las del fun.


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (29 Abr 2017)

PODENCO dijo:


> Interesante, puede ser cierto. Al fin y al cabo Dodi y Markkus son la misma persona, y seguramente hayan nicks a porrillo manejados por el mismo.



Yo mismo lo investigué y son muchísimos. Pero es su vida y si él "combate su hastío vital de esa manera", es asunto suyo. En el fondo le tengo un ciber-aprecio.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (29 Abr 2017)

Menudos salseos güenos que hay en Burbuja.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> Yo mismo lo investigué y son muchísimos. Pero es su vida y si él "combate su hastío vital de esa manera", es asunto suyo. En el fondo le tengo un ciber-aprecio.



Por cierto Alejandro, ahora que me estaba acordando que tal fueron/ o van tus investigaciones sobre el mundo de las shemales?


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (29 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Por cierto Alejandro, ahora que me estaba acordando que tal fueron/ o van tus investigaciones sobre el mundo de las shemales?



Nada. No lo he tocado. Esta mañana me puse con unos videos de psicología que había puesto Dodoria en un tema y aparte de no gustarme nada, me pasé casi una hora. 
Y ahora por preguntarme, he tenido una duda muy loca...
¿si se hormonan y operan para tener vagina..., tendrá himen?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2017)

Aquí os pongo unas fotos de shemales operadas, vaginas hechas por cirujanos (sin himen creo yo):



Spoiler


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (30 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Aquí os pongo unas fotos de shemales operadas, vaginas hechas por cirujanos (sin himen creo yo):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Da el pego. 
Debe de ser la hostia experimentar el orgasmo del sexo masculino y luego poder con el femenino.


----------



## Alastor Moody (30 Abr 2017)

¿Cómo que da el pego? Lo que da es grima.


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (30 Abr 2017)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> ¿Cómo que da el pego? Lo que da es grima.



De noche yo no era mucho de mirar la vaginita....


----------



## Alastor Moody (30 Abr 2017)

AlejandroC dijo:


> De noche yo no era mucho de mirar la vaginita....



Cualquier heterosexual que vea esas fotos siente cualquier cosa menos deseo sexual. Lo siento mucho por los trannies, ojalá se les pudiera convertir milagrosamente en mujeres pero eso es imposible. Si te gustan esos trannies es que eres bastante maricón.


----------



## ChockyTrap (30 Abr 2017)

hay algunas a las que les queda bien la operación y a otras no, pero yo para tener una novia transexual que se deje el pene mejor que operarse y quedarse lo de ahí abajo hecho una chapuza.


----------



## chusto (30 Abr 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder, vais a convertir burbuja.info en en puto SÁLVAME panda de maricones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tu serias Jorge JAvier porque eres el que tiene el ojete mas taladrado.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> hay algunas a las que les queda bien la operación y a otras no, pero *yo para tener una novia transexual que se deje el pene mejor* que operarse y quedarse lo de ahí abajo hecho una chapuza.



Tú eres un poquito gay, me parece a mí. ::


----------



## Ms... (30 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> hay algunas a las que les queda bien la operación y a otras no, pero yo para tener una novia transexual *que se deje el pene* mejor que operarse y quedarse lo de ahí abajo hecho una chapuza.



Si no te ibas a quedar sin tocar la flauta, ¿eh?. :XX:


----------



## ChockyTrap (30 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Tú eres un poquito gay, me parece a mí. ::



A ver que prefieres que se deje la minga o que quede esta chapuza? ::







---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 01:55 ----------

Esta shemale esta del copón con vagina y todo


----------



## Poseidón (30 Abr 2017)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> ¿Cómo que da el pego? Lo que da es grima.



Señor y tanto. Como un tio puede renunciar a su polla para ponerse "eso":8:

Y opino igual que el maricon de tropper. Mejor dejarse la polla, aun sin ser maricon es mil veces mas "estetico":|


----------



## voxpopuli (30 Abr 2017)

Poseidón dijo:


> Señor y tanto. Como un tio puede renunciar a su polla para ponerse "eso":8:
> 
> Y opino igual que el maricon de tropper. Mejor dejarse la polla, aun sin ser maricon es mil veces mas "estetico":|



Almenos los días de lluvía sirven para colgarte el paraguas.


----------



## etsai (30 Abr 2017)

Yo si fuese trans no me someteria a semejante carnicería, sería un trans con pollon. Lo mejor de los dos mundos.

No homo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Abr 2017)

la verdad es que barley tiene cara de psicopata. Le veo capaz de hacer cualquier cosa.


----------



## voxpopuli (30 Abr 2017)

A mí lo único que me ha quedado claro es que El Pato es un tipo muy peligroso que controla toda la info de la trastienda del foro. A saber los secretos que tendrá en su poder dispuesto a hacer full disclosure en el momento idóneo, poniendo y quitando reyes a su antojo. Es el shadow broker de burbuja. Es como facebook+google pero acelerado un millón de veces. El eterno vigilante siempre a la expectativa de asestar un mortal ataque a sus víctimas. El poder y la maquinación en las sombras es una realidad palpable. Andad con mucho cuidado, El Pato sabe.


----------



## 1965 (30 Abr 2017)

Lo que está claro es que entre las pocas foreras que entran y los muchos shemales, están derroyendo a unos cuantos. Una se cargó a flogete y su vlonj, ahora esto... Se confirman las teorías del ático


----------



## nate (30 Abr 2017)

También esta la teoria de que las shemales trabajan para el pato.

Cuak elegiría el objetivo a derroyir y suministraría la información necesaria a las shemales que conjuntamente harían carnaza viva de su presa. la víctima no tendría mas remedio que salir huyendo sin posibilidad.

Las shemales son renacidas con otro nombre y esperan mas ordenes de mientras que enguarran el floro y recojen informacion del pagafanteo.

Cuak MANDA hijosdeputa.


----------



## voxpopuli (30 Abr 2017)

nate dijo:


> También esta la teoria de que las shemales trabajan para el pato.
> 
> Cuak elegiría el objetivo a derroyir y suministraría la información necesaria a las shemales que conjuntamente harían carnaza viva de su presa. la víctima no tendría mas remedio que salir huyendo sin posibilidad.
> 
> ...



No lo descarto. La existencia de una red de trannys dirigidas desde su mansión de Esplugues me parece acorde a los datos que he podido recabar con el tiempo, a riesgo de mi vida. Me parece evidente que Barley figuraba en su nómina. El Pato y Dodoria trabajan juntos. Es algo conspicuo y pongo la mano en el fuego por éllo. 
Creo que el mismo Barley había citado en un post de PL, hace años, que había recibido la visita de un payaso, un ser misterioso que le habría hecho una oferta. Y que habían cerrado el trato con un "taluec". 
Si encuentro el mail os lo pongo. Lo malo es que el buscador de ese foro tampoco funciona muy bien. Tengo que leerme todos los posts hasta encontrarlo. Podría tardar años en volverlo a sacar a la luz, pero recuerdo bien su existencia porque me impactó mucho la descripción perturbadora y siniestra del payaso. 

Creo que estamos ante algo muy grande. Una especie de organización que lleva años trabajando en las sombras. A saber cuánta más gente está involucrada en este entramado criminal. 

Hoy ha sido el Porquero, pero mañana puede ser cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## Star Trek (30 Abr 2017)

Me sorprende que no hayáis metido la pedofilia de por medio, la relación es evidente está ahí a la luz claramente.

Sólo tenéis que tirar del hilo.


----------



## nate (30 Abr 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Hoy ha sido el Porquero, pero mañana puede ser cualquiera de nosotros.



Cualquiera no. Hay vacas sagradas aqui que la élite no van a tocar o corren el riesgo de que información comprometida salga a la luz. Son intocables, ya sea porque saben demasiado o porque son buenos trolleando. 

Además ¿Quién no nos dice que existe un mercado negro en el que se negocia la información supuestamente privada de los MP de los florero/a/es?.

El dia que alguno de nosotros nos acerquemos a vislumbrar un poco la matrix de burbuja vamos a ser fulminados en el acto. Podrían hasta crear MPs falsos para crear caos y derroyir el objetivo.

Da miedo. Mucho miedo.


----------



## ChockyTrap (30 Abr 2017)

Las teorías de la conspiración se están yendo de madre(no illuminati).
Una cosa es segura, algún forero tiene una trama a espaldas de prostitución de shemales o shemales a su servicio listas para derroyir foreros, de momento no tengo ningún enemigo importante en el floro pero la guerra contra el Ladric y Boboria ha comenzado y quien sabe si Qualicion también esta implicado en esta trama.


----------



## LADRIC (30 Abr 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Las teorías de la conspiración se están yendo de madre(no illuminati).
> Una cosa es segura, algún forero tiene una trama a espaldas de prostitución de shemales o shemales a su servicio listas para derroyir foreros, de momento no tengo ningún enemigo importante en el floro pero la guerra contra el Ladric y Boboria ha comenzado y quien sabe si Qualicion también esta implicado en esta trama.




yo ni pincho ni corto en todo esto


soy como los suizos, neutral


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Abr 2017)

Star Trek (es decir, porky) me acaba de enviar otro MP titulado "Como te lo pasas".

Me da pereza hacer captura así que os lo copio directamente:



> Estás hecho todo un himbestigador!! 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué os parece? La insistencia que tiene al pedirme que cierre el jilo me dice que no vamos desencaminados.


----------



## ChockyTrap (30 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Star Trek (es decir, porky) me acaba de enviar otro MP titulado "Como te lo pasas".
> 
> Me da pereza hacer captura así que os lo copio directamente:
> 
> ...



Las investigaciones de los foreros van directas al blanco, Star Trek (o Porky) tiene tanta insistencia pues quiere sepultar toda la historia pues es verdad.


----------



## Segismunda (30 Abr 2017)

¿Está resumida esta historia en algún sitio?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Abr 2017)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Está resumida esta historia en algún sitio?



Vocaroo | Voice message

Te reto y te desafío a que subas un Vocaroo, travelo degenerado.


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (30 Abr 2017)

A ver que yo soy poco del sálvame y eso pero el hilo me ha parecido divertido. 

Solo un apunte; cualquier tio, sabe perfectamente que la persona que sostiene a Ortega en su mano es un JAMELGO y que por lo tanto le cuelgan cosas. 

Que luego se lo quiera cepillar o no, ahí ya no entro; que cada uno haga lo que quiera/pueda ::


----------



## Segismunda (30 Abr 2017)

Una vez leído todo el hilo solo puedo encomendarme a LOL y decir que este foro es muy grande.

Y que tengo miedo. Eso también. Porque ni al guionista más demente se le ocurriría fusionar tramas tan dispares como Porky + las historias del Técnico Preocupado + Barley. A veces temo que el foro se repliegue sobre sí mismo y acabemos todos formando una masa informe.

Tampoco tenía ni idea de que Barley era trans, me lo imaginaba comedoritos como el forero medio. Is very dificult todo esto.


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (30 Abr 2017)

Escribí que daba el pego para no herir sensibilidades. Prefiero un coñito natural, eso está claro, pero he de reconocer que el cirujano en esos casos hizo un buen trabajo. 
De todas formas si la chica me gustase, no me importaría lamerla hasta que la lengua se me cayese a cachos.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> A mí lo único que me ha quedado claro es que El Pato es un tipo muy peligroso que controla toda la info de la trastienda del foro. A saber los secretos que tendrá en su poder dispuesto a hacer full disclosure en el momento idóneo, poniendo y quitando reyes a su antojo. Es el shadow broker de burbuja. Es como facebook+google pero acelerado un millón de veces. El eterno vigilante siempre a la expectativa de asestar un mortal ataque a sus víctimas. El poder y la maquinación en las sombras es una realidad palpable. Andad con mucho cuidado, El Pato sabe.



Como que todos somos multis de CUACK CUACK, menos los miercoles, jueves y sabados que lo somos de ALDONO.

Eres el unico en el foro que no es multi, todo esto esta planeado, es como la peli aquella de Jim Carrey pero en cutre. Que sepas que tus andanzas foriles son un exito de masas en Corea, Japon y Tailandia.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 19:28 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Star Trek (es decir, porky) me acaba de enviar otro MP titulado "Como te lo pasas".
> 
> Me da pereza hacer captura así que os lo copio directamente:
> 
> ...



Eso ES MUY FUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Que maruja eres, que marujas somos.


----------



## etsai (30 Abr 2017)

Sigo queriendo saber más sobre la trama ElenaMadridVkGate, su posible conexión con el PorqueroGate y por qué no tiene hilo propio.

Es que se dijeron cosas muy fuertes, oye.


----------



## Ming I (30 Abr 2017)

etsai dijo:


> Sigo queriendo saber más sobre la trama ElenaMadridVkGate, su posible conexión con el PorqueroGate y por qué no tiene hilo propio.
> 
> Es que se dijeron cosas muy fuertes, oye.



Hilos borrados por doquier, todo se perdió como lágrimas en la lluvia.
Yo solo leí el último, lo mas relevante es que por lo visto Elena está muy delgada


----------



## Cazarr (30 Abr 2017)

etsai dijo:


> Sigo queriendo saber más sobre la trama ElenaMadridVkGate, su posible conexión con el PorqueroGate y por qué no tiene hilo propio.
> 
> Es que se dijeron cosas muy fuertes, oye.



Yo quiero saber de qué coño fue sido yendo va el ElenaMadridVkGate. :: Joder, es de los foreros (shemale en su caso, y a quien más pagafantearía) que mejor me caen.

Sea lo que fuere yo voy con su equipo. ¿Algún resumen?


----------



## etsai (30 Abr 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Yo quiero saber de qué coño fue sido yendo va el ElenaMadridVkGate. :: Joder, es de los foreros (shemale en su caso, y a quien más pagafantearía) que mejor me caen.
> 
> Sea lo que fuere yo voy con su equipo. ¿Algún resumen?



Forero veterano y despechado airea mierda sobre Elena con un ventilador, a lo que responde otro forero veterano que también la conoce... muy bien.

A juzgar por las cuentas, antiguas y nada sospechosas de trollear, la historia pintaba muy real.

Todo sucedió en el Ático y las pruebas desaparecieron rápidamente.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Abr 2017)

No me suena nada que hubiera un Elenita-gate...

¿En qué jilo se dicieron esas cosas?

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 21:37 ----------




etsai dijo:


> Forero veterano y despechado airea mierda sobre Elena con un ventilador, a lo que responde otro forero veterano que también la conoce... muy bien.
> 
> A juzgar por las cuentas, antiguas y nada sospechosas de trollear, la historia pintaba muy real.
> 
> Todo sucedió en el Ático y las pruebas desaparecieron rápidamente.



A mí Elenita nunca me dio buena espina. Eso de ir quedando con desconocidos que conoce en un floro y tanto buenrollismo y jijis/jajas no podía acabar bien. El floro es para lo que es, conectarte, contar tus mierdas, reírse un poco e ya. Nunca mezclar vida real con floro, es de primero de Internec.


----------



## nate (30 Abr 2017)

El caso elenagate fué cerrado y archivado en el oscuro área calopin 51. Sólo los pocos afortunados podimos de vere los dos hilos. DOS HILOS.

Lo que parecia una broma se convirtiere en derroición de la de verdad. Se digeron cosas fuertes y salpicó shit de la buena. Luego hubo légrimas y hasta amenazas de suicidio por parte del florero despecchado.

Y después en segundos la desaparición de todo. TODO. quedó la nada. el humo. las cenizas. 

Tuve que ducharme ese dia. Me fui sentido sucio.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Abr 2017)

nate dijo:


> El caso elenagate fué cerrado y archivado en el oscuro área calopin 51. Sólo los pocos afortunados podimos de vere los dos hilos. DOS HILOS.
> 
> Lo que parecia una broma se convirtiere en derroición de la de verdad. Se digeron cosas fuertes y salpicó shit de la buena. Luego hubo légrimas y hasta amenazas de suicidio por parte del florero despecchado.
> 
> ...



Joder... ¿qué cosas se dijeren? ?Hubo fotos o algo fuerte?
Resumen por favor, esto es un sinvivir...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Abr 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A mí Elenita nunca me dio buena espina. Eso de ir quedando con desconocidos que conoce en un floro y tanto buenrollismo y jijis/jajas no podía acabar bien. El floro es para lo que es, conectarte, contar tus mierdas, reírse un poco e ya. Nunca mezclar vida real con floro, es de primero de Internec.



Joer, es que imaginate como tiene que tener de taladrado el cerebro una *mujer* para tener como opcion para quedar con tios el ligar por foroburbuja.

Recien fugada de la carcel de maxima seguridad y estar usando el ordenador de una familia a la que acaba de asaltar la casa y asesinado hasta el perro es lo minimo. :ouch:


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (1 May 2017)

Yo voto porque Elena es multi del mismo señor que lleva Kapito, DVD, Jia Li y alguno más que no recuerdo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 May 2017)

Porky, ¿cómo va el juankeo?
Me has metido ya el linux por el messenger?


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (5 May 2017)

oye, ¿al final salió a la luz el video del Porky y la shemale?


----------



## Bujix (5 May 2017)

Porquero.
Se echan de menos tus comentarios raros, ácidos y trolleros.
Vuelve con otro nick.
Porfa.


----------



## nate (6 May 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Porquero.
> Se echan de menos tus comentarios raros, ácidos y trolleros.
> Vuelve con otro nick.
> Porfa.



Es el florero Star Trek ahora.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Tengo más información comprometedora del porquero, no revelaré la fuente para no comprometer a esa persona



> Sólo te digo que tengo hasta fotos porque soy Satanás.
> 
> Se confirma que es bastante calvo como pensaba, pero no del todo. Tiene unas entradas de lo más betosas. Pinta de cuarentón derroidillo con algo de barriga que una vez fue alfa y ahora no lo es. Se le ve algo cascado por la vida y falto de cariño, me está dando pena hasta a mí. Altura media, calculo 1'77cm. o así. No excesivamente alto, pero algo alto en comparación con el español medio. Bastante pálido de piel. Manos finas pero no amariconadas. Tiene bastante tripa cervecera de no hacer ejercicio y el metabolismo cambiado. Se le nota muy acomplejado con la edad y la baja forma física. Hace jogging y quiere cambiar, pero es en vano. Es un pobre cuarentón queriendo ser joven otra vez. También lleva gafas para leer de cerca ahora, aunque me ha dicho que antes no las llevaba. Ha pasado de alfa a betoso y se le han cascado los ojos también. No es un gordo realmente, pero sí que tiene un cuerpo fofo y bastante mediocre. Tampoco se depila las nalgas, queda fatal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 May 2017)

Eso lo ha escrito barley, no?


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Eso lo ha escrito barley, no?



Si pero me lo ha pasado otro forero, por cierto pasate por el hilo de 
"Porky es un ente extremadamente derroyed" que este hilo de aquí estaba ya casi enterrado.


----------



## Knight who says ni (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Si pero me lo ha pasado otro forero, por cierto pasate por el hilo de
> "Porky es un ente extremadamente derroyed" que este hilo de aquí estaba ya casi enterrado.



te lo ha pasado aldono?


----------



## chortinator (28 May 2017)

por esto es grande burbuja joder....


Este tipo de historias, amores, celos, venganzas personales, temas sacados de una telenovela melodramática colombiana, hace que los foros tengan vida, y no la mierda de noticias sobre el fin de los tiempos económicos que nos ponen todos los dias


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 May 2017)

luisiño dijo:


> te lo ha pasado aldono?



Se lo ha pasado un tio bajito, rechoncho, con andares chinos, que llamo a la puerta de su casa a las once de la noche en martes envuelto en una manta que le tapaba la cara y que se alejo murmurando: "me duele mas a mi que a ti pero necesito visitas, que el calvo y el payaso cada vez dan mas pena" .


----------



## Star Trek (28 May 2017)

Bueno pues ha confirmado lo que sospechaba, y es que todo este sainete tooooooooodo viene solamente porque se ofendió infinito x20 (le saltaron todos los resortes, la tapa de los sesos volando) cuando llamé "loca de coño" a noseque o nosequienes a cuento de no se qué y se dio por aludida.

Ya sabeis chicos, si una mujer os dice que es feminista acabad la conversación amablemente y marchad a otro lado. Porque ante un ejemplar de estos da igual que te disculpes si dices algo inconveniente, ya será demasiado tarde y te la tendrá jurada for ever and ever.

TDS LCS


----------



## Cormac (28 May 2017)

Star Trek dijo:


> Ya sabeis chicos, si una mujer os dice
> 
> TDS LCS



¿Pero qué mujer?


----------



## Star Trek (28 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Pero qué mujer?



Esta:



> No puedes tocarme, cerdo. Incluso sin poder postear sin mi cuenta principal soy como el monstruo invisible de Predator. Ay, Porky. *Con qué loca del coño más peligrosa has ido a dar*. :rolleye:



Todo es por eso, por esa puta chorrada que dije que se le quedó clavada. :XX:

SUBNORMAL

Supongo que cada cual se ofende con lo que le toca, pero no te culpo estás perdonada, que se que eso es lo que más te jode. ) :XX:


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (28 May 2017)

SARC dijo:


> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - ¿Que tal si te vas a tomar por culo, Barley?





Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Interesante link, ahí se pone de manifiesto la obsesión de barley por porquero y no al revés.



Fue un día que Barley me tenía hasta la polla porque estaba desatado(¿a?) y había llenado la Guardería de hilos contra el Porquero. 

Del texto con el que se inicia el hilo se deduce que quien lo escribió posiblemente presenta dos trastornos de la personalidad: Trastorno narcisista y trastorno antisocial (también conocido como psicopatía). No sería de extrañar que fuera un transexual, pues la transexualidad suele presentar comorbilidad con trastornos de la personalidad, generalmente narcisista, histriónico y antisocial. 

La transexualidad no tiene en realidad mucho que ver con la homosexualidad. El homosexual siente atracción hacia personas de su mismo sexo, pero en ningún caso se siente a disgusto con su cuerpo. La transexualidad estaba tipificada en el DSM-IV como "trastorno de la identidad sexual". En dicho trastorno, la persona no acepta su propio cuerpo en cuanto a caracteres sexuales se refiere, cuerpo que siente como equivocado. Esa sensación le produce sufrimiento, razón por la cual constituye un trastorno psicológico, a diferencia de la homosexualidad. El homosexual, si no es rechazado por su condición sexual, no sufre. El transexual sufre se le acepte o no, porque su problema no es la aceptación familiar o social, sino su propio cuerpo. El trastorno de la identidad sexual ha sido retirado de la última edición del DSM, la 5ª, pero ello ha sido por cuestiones políticas. De acuerdo con los criterios habituales de la psicología para decir qué es un trastorno psicológico y qué no lo es, la transexualidad cumple perfectamente el requisito para ser considerado tal. Esos criterios son tan simples como que sea algo que produzca sufrimiento psicológico al individuo o a otras personas. Por otra parte, los trastornos psicológicos a menudo no se presentan aislados, sino junto a otros trastornos psicológicos. En el caso del trastorno de la identidad sexual, suele presentarse junto con trastornos de la personalidad, como ya he dicho, generalmente el narcisista, histriónico y antisocial. 



1965 dijo:


> Por cierto, tanta mención a Barley y no aparece ......



Ya han aparecido los dos.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Más culebrón.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 May 2017)

¿Y por qué te están usando de correveidile, hamijo Shocktruper?


----------



## Triptolemo (28 May 2017)

BOX ATURDIDO E INMOVILIZACIÓN PORCINO - YouTube


----------



## Star Trek (28 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Y por qué te están usando de correveidile, hamijo Shocktruper?



Porque está él que ahora es el más tonto del foro, y luego tu que eres el siguiente.

Más suerte en la próxima vida.


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (28 May 2017)

Porky, tus 15 min de fama ya han terminado

Pírate attwh


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Star Trek dijo:


> Porque está él que ahora es el más tonto del foro, y luego tu que eres el siguiente.
> 
> Más suerte en la próxima vida.



Jajajajaja estás derroyed

+10 Taluecs.


----------



## golden graham (28 May 2017)

Pero que mujer, ni que trans, si es un pavo con peluca ostias. Que os follais a un perro.
Estais muertos


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (28 May 2017)

golden graham dijo:


> Pero que mujer, ni que trans, si es un pavo con peluca ostias. Que os follais a un perro.
> Estais muertos



El perro con peluca es Harley, colega, no Barley. 

Estás vivo pero disléxico.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> El perro con peluca es Harley, colega, no Barley.
> 
> Estás vivo pero disléxico.



Exacto, esta confundiéndose o el tío esta ciego.
Barley es la trans que derroyo a Porky , Harley es otro forero completamente distinto aunque aveces cuando veyeo a Winded Barley me da por pensar que es Barley.


----------



## chortinator (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Jajajajaja estás derroyed
> 
> +10 Taluecs.



Se le ha debido atragantar anoche alguna polla


----------



## Alcazar (28 May 2017)

Star Trek dijo:


> Bueno pues ha confirmado lo que sospechaba, y es que todo este sainete tooooooooodo viene solamente porque se ofendió infinito x20 (le saltaron todos los resortes, la tapa de los sesos volando) cuando llamé "loca de coño" a noseque o nosequienes a cuento de no se qué y se dio por aludida.
> 
> Ya sabeis chicos, si una mujer os dice que es feminista acabad la conversación amablemente y marchad a otro lado. Porque ante un ejemplar de estos da igual que te disculpes si dices algo inconveniente, ya será demasiado tarde y te la tendrá jurada for ever and ever.
> 
> TDS LCS



Pero es una mujer o un travelo???


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Pero es una mujer o un travelo???



Trans aunque la única foto que hay (que yo sepa es la que pusieron al principio del hilo).

Taluec.


----------



## golden graham (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Exacto, esta confundiéndose o el tío esta ciego.
> Barley es la trans que derroyo a Porky , Harley es otro forero completamente distinto aunque aveces cuando veyeo a Winded Barley me da por pensar que es Barley.



El de la foto que hhabeis puesto no es una mujer y no es trans, es como si yo me pongo una peluca.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

golden graham dijo:


> El de la foto que hhabeis puesto no es una mujer y no es trans, es como si yo me pongo una peluca.



La foto esa tiene un par de años, en lo que se ha estado metiendo hormonas y demás pues habrá cambiado. Si Barley se animase a poner alguna foto actual estaría bien.


----------



## Alcazar (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Trans aunque la única foto que hay (que yo sepa es la que pusieron al principio del hilo).
> 
> Taluec.



Pues no entiendo porque el tal porquero pone tanto énfasis en tildarle de mujer. 

Que coño feminista, loca ni que pollas, lo que es es un maricon desquiciado lleno de transtornos.

El porquero este, no es podemita?


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Pues no entiendo porque el tal porquero pone tanto énfasis en tildarle de mujer.
> 
> Que coño feminista, loca ni que pollas, lo que es es un maricon desquiciado lleno de transtornos.
> 
> El porquero este, no es podemita?



Es algo progre si no me equivoco, la trata como a una mujer y la considera así. Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le sale de los huevos, déjalo.


----------



## Alcazar (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Es algo progre si no me equivoco, la trata como a una mujer y la considera así. Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le sale de los huevos, déjalo.



ya, y así le ha ido al tal porquero por tratar como una mujer a un perturbado: lo han emborrachado y violado el travelo y su novio. Y en desquite, intenta alertar contra las mujeres :XX:


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> ya, y así le ha ido al tal porquero por tratar como una mujer a un perturbado: lo han emborrachado y violado el travelo y su novio. Y en desquite, intenta alertar contra las mujeres :XX:



Bueno lo que no se le puede quitar en razón es que las mujeres son en su mayoría unas putas y seres sin alma y llenos de maldad como me ha enseñado Neuretic o el Ático. Hace tiempo que tome la Red Pill del MGTOW


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> La foto esa tiene un par de años, en lo que se ha estado metiendo hormonas y demás pues habrá cambiado. Si Barley se animase a poner alguna foto actual estaría bien.



Esa foto debe tener mínimo 10 años.


----------



## Alcazar (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Bueno lo que no se le puede quitar en razón es que las mujeres son en su mayoría unas putas y seres sin alma y llenos de maldad como me ha enseñado Neuretic o el Ático. Hace tiempo que tome la Red Pill del MGTOW



Una mujer nunca se le hubiera echo eso de emborracharle y abusar de él solo para grabarle y chantajearle por diversión, simplemente hubiera pasado de el de no gustarle.


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Una mujer nunca se le hubiera echo eso de emborracharle y abusar de él solo para grabarle y chantajearle por diversión, simplemente hubiera pasado de el de no gustarle.



Entonces no conoces bien a las mujeres porque ni te imaginas de la forma que humillaron a un amigo mío, casi se suicida por ello.


----------



## Berserk (28 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Esa foto debe tener mínimo 10 años.



Esa foto la vi en Putalocura hace más o menos ese tiempo, muy cierto hamijo Sota_de_espadas.


----------



## Alcazar (28 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Entonces no conoces bien a las mujeres porque ni te imaginas de la forma que humillaron a un amigo mío, casi se suicida por ello.



Que le hicieron?


----------



## Ming I (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Que le hicieron?



Una de ellas se casó con él , una boda preciosa , luego se zipotecaron, se compraron visillos, tuvieron dos hijos y ahora la suegra vive con ellos.
ESO SI. ES MALIGNO¡¡


----------



## Poseidón (28 May 2017)

Jodido frenopatico.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Una mujer nunca se le hubiera echo eso de emborracharle y abusar de él solo para grabarle y chantajearle por diversión, simplemente hubiera pasado de el de no gustarle.



Jajajaja

Seguro que hasta eres virgen


----------



## Alcazar (28 May 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> Seguro que hasta eres virgen



Ese tipo de comportamiento perturbando no se puede extrapolar al sexo femenino en sí, y si a los travelos, cuyas mentes son cajas de bombas.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Ese tipo de comportamiento perturbando no se puede extrapolar al sexo femenino en sí, y si a los travelos, cuyas mentes son cajas de bombas.



Cuando te choques contra la pared, despertarás


----------



## ChockyTrap (28 May 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Que le hicieron?



Le invitaron a una fiesta (el tío era un virgen, y lo seguirá siendo, bastante feo el chaval), le invitaron a una fiesta, le dieron de beber hasta que se animo, lo metieron en una habitación con una, el chaval evidentemente emocionado porque pensaría que iba a mojar el churro (la tía no era gran cosa) pues estaba medio inconsciente que no se daba cuenta de nada y le hicieron fotos desnudo que se extendieron por todo el instituto estuvo varios meses sin venir y solo vino un día para arreglar el papeleo de que se cambiaba del centro, imagínate que te hacen eso... Era un buen chaval, pero menudas hijas de putas.

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 23:46 ----------




Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Ese tipo de comportamiento perturbando no se puede extrapolar al sexo femenino en sí, y si a los travelos, cuyas mentes son cajas de bombas.



Cuanto te queda por aprender, una trans está mentalmente mucho mejor que una tía, creo que no conoces a las mujeres.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 May 2017)

> No le gustan exactamente las niñas pequeñas, pero sí le molan de 15 ó 16 muchas veces.
> 
> Un poco pedo sí es, aunque no tocamos mucho el tema. El caso es que me dijo que cuando era alfa y tenía 18 se tiró a una de medio 15 o por ahí. Era el amo del instituto entonces. Quién le ha visto y quién le ve, el karma no perdona. ¿Estaremos presenciando un castigo kármico por el bullying que le hizo a otros cuando él era molón y llamaba pringuis a los demás? Algún rollo pederástico que otro sí ha llegado a tener. ¿Te has fijado en que llevaba ávatars de chicas muy jóvenes muchas veces? Creo que en la noche de los reflotes vivientes le pillé un par de hilos antiguos en los que hablaba de acostarse con menores medio en serio medio en broma, pero ya sabes, cuando el río suena, agua lleva. Algo de cierto hay. No es un tío superrico de estos de pizzagate, pero sí me preguntas si ha llegado a abusar de adolescentes muchas veces en plan Torbe, la respuesta es sí, le puedes atacar con eso.
> 
> ...



Casi nada....


----------



## Star Trek (29 May 2017)

Tonta del haba tengo tus contactos en facebook, twitter, asociaciones profesionales, videos, fotos, etc... y tu de mi no tienes NADA.

Vamos que si les cuento uno a uno a tus contactos tu personalidad real y saben lo que piensas realmente les estoy haciendo a todos un favor. A ellos y a la humanidad... porque eres una psicópata y tu lugar debe estar fuera de la sociedad.

Y lo sabes.

Tu sabrás si quieres continuar con esto, pero sabes perfectamente que *puedo hacer que no vuelvas a levantar cabeza en la vida*. Y eso no es lo que quiero.

Aprovecha toda esa inteligencia que tienes que es mucha (es más que la mía), y hazte un favor ti misma olvidándote de mi y olvidando todo esto para siempre y de una vez por todas.


----------



## Ov€rdose (29 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Le invitaron a una fiesta (el tío era un virgen, y lo seguirá siendo, bastante feo el chaval), le invitaron a una fiesta, le dieron de beber hasta que se animo, lo metieron en una habitación con una, el chaval evidentemente emocionado porque pensaría que iba a mojar el churro (la tía no era gran cosa) pues estaba medio inconsciente que no se daba cuenta de nada y le hicieron fotos desnudo que se extendieron por todo el instituto estuvo varios meses sin venir y solo vino un día para arreglar el papeleo de que se cambiaba del centro, imagínate que te hacen eso... Era un buen chaval, pero menudas hijas de putas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 23:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso es diferente, esas tías no se habrían liado con el porquerito, de hecho no necesitaron liarse con el betilla para humillarle. 
Por contra *UN* shemale como Barley se la chuparía a cualqueira solo por diversión antes de joderle la vida.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 May 2017)

Star Trek dijo:


> Tonta del haba tengo tus contactos en facebook, twitter, asociaciones profesionales, videos, fotos, etc... y tu de mi no tienes NADA.
> 
> Vamos que si les cuento uno a uno a tus contactos tu personalidad real y saben lo que piensas realmente les estoy haciendo a todos un favor. A ellos y a la humanidad... porque eres una psicópata y tu lugar debe estar fuera de la sociedad.
> 
> ...



Instálate el TOR y suelta toda la mierda, fotos, emails, vídeos etc, queremos sangre.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 May 2017)

Está claro que el Porquero está acojonado por cómo sigue haciéndole la pelota con frases como ésta:



> Aprovecha toda esa inteligencia que tienes que es mucha (*es más que la mía*), y hazte un favor ti misma olvidándote de mi y olvidando todo esto para siempre y de una vez por todas.



Porquero, ¿tiene Barley tus datos personales? ¿Sabe dónde vives, tu nombre, etc.?


----------



## radovan (29 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Bianca Freire es otro nivel, Bianca shemale oficial de Burbuja.info.



aguante bailey jay loco, no me importa nada


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 May 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Está claro que el Porquero está acojonado por cómo sigue haciéndole la pelota con frases como ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> Porquero, ¿tiene Barley tus datos personales? ¿Sabe dónde vives, tu nombre, etc.?



Si debe de seguir enamorado de Barley, tantos halagos incluso después de lo que le hizo no es normal.

Porquero derroyed.


----------



## golden graham (29 May 2017)

Pero de verdad este tio es el porkero? yo a porki le recuerdo como un tio chulo, con mala ostia.
Este pavo es un planchabragas patetico, enamorado de un travelo.


----------



## radovan (29 May 2017)

entro porque leo que se ha follado a un shemale que se llama bailey, creyendo que es bayley jay y luego resulta que no, que se trata de barley el amigo del oso yogui


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 May 2017)

radovan dijo:


> entro porque leo que se ha follado a un shemale que se llama bailey, creyendo que es bayley jay y luego resulta que no, que se trata de barley el amigo del oso yogui



Ya le gustaría a ese haberse follado a Bailey Jay... Barley es la shemale oficial del foro aunque está baneada.


----------



## nate (29 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a ese haberse follado a Bailey Jay... *Barley es la shemale oficial del foro aunque está baneada.*



Pero si es mas fea que un tiro de mierda. ¿Cómo va a ser esa cosa la simail oficial del floro? anda anda...


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 May 2017)

nate dijo:


> Pero si es mas fea que un tiro de mierda. ¿Cómo va a ser esa cosa la simail oficial del floro? anda anda...



Te recuerdo que esa foto tiene bastante tiempo ya, ha podido cambiar mucho, 
Si no recuerdo mal dijeron que esa foto tenía mínimo 4 o 5 años...

Bianca Freire es la Chimeil insignia de burbuja pero al nivel de foreros, Barley sería la forera Shemale oficial.


----------



## golden graham (29 May 2017)

Porky Porky Porky, no seas bobo
que no se llama Barley que se llama Manolo


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 May 2017)

Pero el porquero no decía que se iba a hacer millonario y luego empezó a decir que si hicieran al FEO de conor CM. Y todo el que leyó la propuesta se reía de ellos.

Y luego está lo del avatar que se gastaba. Recuerdo que se cambió de avatar en el que salía un tío y una tía hablando y sonriendo y de fondo otra tía (que era la que estaba enfocada realmente) con cara de envidia de la pareja. Y dijo que estaba sufriendo cambios personales y que estaban descritos en su avatar. Entonces pasé del tema pero ahora me ha venido a la cabeza.

---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 14:38 ----------

Añado, dijo que se iba a hacer millonario e iba a dejar el foro. Y preguntaba sobre la felicidad y el dinero.


----------



## Renato (29 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a ese haberse follado a Bailey Jay... Barley es la shemale oficial del foro aunque está baneada.



Es segismunda.

---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 17:30 ----------




golden graham dijo:


> Pero de verdad este tio es el porkero? yo a porki le recuerdo como un tio chulo, con mala ostia.
> Este pavo es un planchabragas patetico, enamorado de un travelo.




Los alfas de verdad no entrarían en un foro de losers como este.


----------



## ChockyTrap (29 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Es segismunda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Por cierto tu eres paisano mío y Extremeño? Lo digo por la foto de tu firma.


----------



## Renato (29 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Por cierto tu eres paisano mío y Extremeño? Lo digo por la foto de tu firma.



Si me pongo la foto de einstein de avatar entonces soy judío?


----------



## estereotipable (29 May 2017)

pero todo esto es cierto? no es troleada? como pudo entonces el porquero caer en esa burda encerrona?

no me creo nada


----------



## Renato (29 May 2017)

Yo prefiero creer que es real.


----------



## Jota-Erre (29 May 2017)

Yo seré muy flanders o lo que sea pero lo veo todo muy raro y demasiado tétrico.
No me entra en la cabeza que un tio que sea tio vea videos para hacerse una gayola y mucho menos se vaya, con otro tio, por muy bien operado que este para intentar parecer mujer.
Eso es de maricones, pero de muy maricones eh.
No se.


----------



## BlueArrow (30 May 2017)

Que fuerte lo de este jilo... creo que no me reía tanto desde hace años.

Sota_de_espadas, ahora sólo te falta airear los trapos sucios de euromelon y te habrás cargado a toda la pandi.


----------



## ChockyTrap (30 May 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Que fuerte lo de este jilo... creo que no me reía tanto desde hace años.
> 
> Sota_de_espadas, ahora sólo te falta airear los trapos sucios de euromelon y te habrás cargado a toda la pandi.



A ver si derroyen al puto judío de mierda ese.
Por cierto todavía queda mucha mierda por salir de el Porquero, todo a su tiempo.


----------



## Nikolay (30 May 2017)

Yo siempre supe que Barley era un tío, su forma de escribir lo delataba, ninguna mujer escribe de esa forma ni se expresa así.

Lo que me sorprende es que hayáis creído que era tía.


----------



## barullo (30 May 2017)

Jota-Erre dijo:


> Yo seré muy flanders o lo que sea pero lo veo todo muy raro y demasiado tétrico.
> No me entra en la cabeza que un tio que sea tio vea videos para hacerse una gayola y mucho menos se vaya, con otro tio, por muy bien operado que este para intentar parecer mujer.
> Eso es de maricones, pero de muy maricones eh.
> No se.



Ahi lo llevas...es tan raro todo que sólo parece una cosa: 

una trolleada del copón de la baraja


----------



## etsai (30 May 2017)

Elena.Madrid.Vk desapareció para nunca más volver después de airearse sus trapos sucios.

Lo pongo aquí porque carece de hilo propio.


----------



## nate (30 May 2017)

etsai dijo:


> Elena.Madrid.Vk desapareció para nunca más volver después de airearse sus trapos sucios.
> 
> Lo pongo aquí porque carece de hilo propio.



Fueren sido DOS HILOS, y ambos se borraron.

Es decir, el porcentaje de veracidad fue sido del 99,9%.


----------



## Star Trek (30 May 2017)

Joder que pesados y que subnormales que sois todos, os vuelvo a repetir por enésima vez *que es una TÍA, que no es trans ni nada parecido.* 

¿No os acordáis de la brasa infinita que daba con los posts de "el pescadito"?






PESCADITO COÑO. CARNE, PESCAO, TAL.

Pd: yo tb pensaba que barley era un tío hasta conocerla.


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2017)

etsai dijo:


> Elena.Madrid.Vk desapareció para nunca más volver después de airearse sus trapos sucios.
> 
> Lo pongo aquí porque carece de hilo propio.



Siempre me pareció.una buena forera, con un buen fondo ético y educada.
Una pena y un error quedar con otros foreros.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Si me pongo la foto de einstein de avatar entonces soy judío?



Pues claro. ¿no lo sabías?

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 09:19 ----------




Star Trek dijo:


> Joder que pesados y que subnormales que sois todos, os vuelvo a repetir por enésima vez *que es una TÍA, que no es trans ni nada parecido.*
> 
> ¿No os acordáis de la brasa infinita que daba con los posts de "el pescadito"?
> 
> ...



Pues yo pensaba que barley era Quali por como saltó contra el porquero cuando este se puso a publicar las fotos de Qualición.

No se si existirán los hilos todavía pero seguro que no soy el único.

Por cierto que tu defensa de hace muy sospechoso de ser implicado.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 09:27 ----------




golden graham dijo:


> Pero de verdad este tio es el porkero? yo a porki le recuerdo como un tio chulo, con mala ostia.
> Este pavo es un planchabragas patetico, enamorado de un travelo.



Pues yo al porquero lo recuerdo de ambas formas, tal cual lo describes.

Tio chulo, con mala ostia, planchabragas patetico (añadiría también patético a secas), ¿enamorado de un travelo? eso no lo se pero si que los defendía como implicado en el mundillo, más que a los travelos a los shemales.

Además añado la manía de ponerse avatares de tías buenas con un algo repugnante, como un alo, una sonrisa de haber hecho una putada. No diría que no se buscara fotos de shemales asesinos.

Ahora que también tengo que añadir que cuando hablabas con el al margen de sus mierdas mentales, que no eran pocas, era un *buen tío con buen fondo*.

Además añado algo. Creo que las fotos que elegía eran por envidia. Yo creo que era una de esas tías encerradas en cuerpos de hombre. De ahí que eligiera fotos de tías buenas. Además sentía que el mundo le había puteado y quería vengarse por eso siempre con miradas de odio, rencor y sonrisas de hacer putadas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 May 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Que fuerte lo de este jilo... creo que no me reía tanto desde hace años.
> 
> Sota_de_espadas, ahora sólo te falta airear los trapos sucios de euromelon y te habrás cargado a toda la pandi.





etsai dijo:


> Elena.Madrid.Vk desapareció para nunca más volver después de airearse sus trapos sucios.
> 
> Lo pongo aquí porque carece de hilo propio.



Con el tema de Elenita hemos pinchado en hueso. Hay una história bien sórdida entorno a esa forera en la cual andan metidos euromelon, también "saco de papas" y probablemente más foreros porque se ve que la tía esta se dedica a invitar a su casa a medio foro, pero como os digo, cualquier hilo que se abre sobre elenita o cualquier comentario que se haga, es rápidamente borrado por los moderadores. Vamos que entre los moderadores tenemos a un pagafantas que le pone los paños calientes a Elena.

Es curiosa la doble vara de medir, porque no veo que se haga lo mismo con otros foreros, por ejemplo cuando empezaron a sacar mierda de Nodiano nadie hizo nada, con el porquero también hay un pasotismo brutal, pero cuidao con tocar a Elenita, que ahí saltan todas las alarmas.

Otro forero intocable es Asurbanipal, cuidao con decir algo sobre él que te borran el mensaje o te lo envian a la papelera.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 09:59 ----------




Star Trek dijo:


> Joder que pesados y que subnormales que sois todos, os vuelvo a repetir por enésima vez *que es una TÍA, que no es trans ni nada parecido.*
> 
> ¿No os acordáis de la brasa infinita que daba con los posts de "el pescadito"?
> 
> ...



A sí? Y cómo explicas esta frase?



> Todavía parezco andrógina. Se podría decir que soy gender fluid.



Cualquiera que haya leído a barley en PL o aquí sabes que es un tío, muy colgao, muy perturbado, pero un tío. Que lleva años hormonándose y te han colao gato por liebre, porqueríto.


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Otro forero intocable es Asurbanipal, cuidao con decir algo sobre él que te borran el mensaje o te lo envian a la papelera.



Asurbanipal es un masón de alto grado. Es un tío con mucha influencia y poder.
Y hasta aquí puedo leer...


----------



## etsai (30 May 2017)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Por cierto que tu defensa de hace muy sospechoso de ser implicado



Pues claro, porque es el Porquero.

¿No lo sabías? Pero si ni siquiera lo oculta...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (30 May 2017)

nate dijo:


> Fueren sido DOS HILOS, y ambos se borraron.
> 
> Es decir, el porcentaje de veracidad fue sido del 99,9%.



Con amagos de suicidio y toda la pesca :XX:
Volverá; demasiado adicta a la Fanta foril.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 10:22 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Asurbanipal es un masón de alto grado. Es un tío con mucha influencia y poder.
> Y hasta aquí puedo leer...



Pues lo considero de lo más tonto del foro. Un tonto asertivo, de los peligroso, vamos.


----------



## Star Trek (30 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es curiosa la doble vara de medir, porque no veo que se haga lo mismo con otros foreros, por ejemplo cuando empezaron a sacar mierda de Nodiano nadie hizo nada, con el porquero también hay un pasotismo brutal, pero cuidao con tocar a Elenita, que ahí saltan todas las alarmas.



"Ese foro nunca debió existir y hago lo posible porque desaparezca", PCM.

Si en este foro existe un verdadero whiteknight huelebragas, se le distingue por su ausencia capilar en lo más alto. Ojo, que me parece bien que se proteja a esa forera. Pero está claro que a los demás, a los hombres con pelo, se nos trata como despojos humanos.

Aquí estamos hablando directamente de psicópatas, esto va en serio, y en cambio le suda la polla olímpicamente lo que me ocurra.

Supongo que el instinto whiteknight es algo que está metido en los genes sobre todo en los de los calvos: las mujeres y los niños primero, gñe :rolleye:

Pd: Estoy valorando que quizá acabe subiendo un video a youtube explicándolo todo con mi cara al descubierto y *dando mi identidad*. Por varias razones me interesa hacerme famoso ahora mismo y que la gente me conozca, pero antes tengo que hacer un "cálculo de estructuras" y anticipar los daños, estimar las consecuencias y posibles ataques directos o por encargo sobre mi persona.

Y no es broma.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 May 2017)

Star Trek dijo:


> "Ese foro nunca debió existir y hago lo posible porque desaparezca", PCM.
> 
> Si en este foro existe un verdadero whiteknight huelebragas, se le distingue por su ausencia capilar en lo más alto. Ojo, que me parece bien que se proteja a esa forera. Pero está claro que a los demás, a los hombres con pelo, se nos trata como despojos humanos.
> 
> ...



Pues me parece de puta madre, todo lo que sea darle salseo al foro en bienvenido.


----------



## stuka! (30 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Asurbanipal es un masón de alto grado. Es un tío con mucha influencia y poder.
> Y hasta aquí puedo leer...



Mason de alto grado???? un magufo?? 

La primera vez que lo oigo.


----------



## radovan (30 May 2017)

alto shemale te comiste loco!!!


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 May 2017)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Cormac dijo:
> 
> 
> > Asurbanipal es un masón de alto grado. Es un tío con mucha influencia y poder.
> ...



Zapatero también es masón y es absoluterrimamente imbécil, a los hechos me remito. Yo no me metería con esa gente. Pero tampoco se les puede considerar automáticamente inteligentes.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 11:28 ----------




stuka! dijo:


> Mason de alto grado???? un magufo??
> 
> La primera vez que lo oigo.



Tendrá sus indicios, vaya usted a saber porque lo dice.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (30 May 2017)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Zapatero también es masón y es absoluterrimamente imbécil, a los hechos me remito. Yo no me metería con esa gente. Pero tampoco se les puede considerar automáticamente inteligentes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 11:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Si me lee usted bien lo que digo es, al margen de si es masón o runner, que es rematadamente tonto; pero tonto peligroso, de los que son tan tontos que no se dan cuenta de que lo son, y ello los hace atrevidos.


----------



## JimJones (30 May 2017)

Si no le has comido el culo a una forera (no shemale) estas muerto en vida en cambio si te follas un shemale del foro es que eres maricón perdido.


----------



## ChockyTrap (30 May 2017)

JimJones dijo:


> Si no le has comido el culo a una forera (no shemale) estas muerto en vida en cambio si te follas un shemale del foro es que eres maricón perdido.



En este foro es al revés, follarse a una shemale es ser un triunfador y comerle el culo a una tía es de maricones. De todos modos todos saben que las "foreras" de aquí son todas shemales.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> En este foro es al revés, follarse a una shemale es ser un triunfador y comerle el culo a una tía es de maricones. De todos modos todos saben que las "foreras" de aquí son todas shemales.



Este foro es un puto universo paralelo.


----------



## radovan (30 May 2017)

aguanten las shemales, vieja, no me importa nada


----------



## JimJones (30 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> En este foro es al revés, follarse a una shemale es ser un triunfador y comerle el culo a una tía es de maricones. De todos modos todos saben que las "foreras" de aquí son todas shemales.



Esa es una creación mental tuya, y proyectas tus vicios insanos.

Claro que hay foreras sin rabo y con ganas de mandanga, o por lo menos antes las habia. Lo que pasa que este foro en un año se ha llenado de gayers reprimidos que se pondrian una peluca y unas bragas apretadas con tal de comer rabo.


----------



## ChockyTrap (30 May 2017)

JimJones dijo:


> Esa es una creación mental tuya, y proyectas tus vicios insanos.
> 
> Claro que hay foreras sin rabo y con ganas de mandanga, o por lo menos antes las habia. Lo que pasa que este foro en un año se ha llenado de gayers reprimidos que se pondrian una peluca y unas bragas apretadas con tal de comer rabo.



No es ninguna construcción mía, sino que es obvio que aquí no hay mujeres.

Segismunda es un troll, princesa es otro troll y así unos cuantos más con nombre de mujer. 

La única que me transmite confianza es Miss Insomnia y Refugee (ratona).
Elena Madrid ha desaparecido y aún así no lo tenia muy claro.

Y si las hay la mayoría son viejas derroidas de más de 40.


----------



## JimJones (30 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> No es ninguna construcción mía, sino que es obvio que aquí no hay mujeres.
> 
> Segismunda es un troll, princesa es otro troll y así unos cuantos más con nombre de mujer.
> 
> ...



Hay mas foro a parte de la guarderia.


----------



## Jota-Erre (30 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> No es ninguna construcción mía, sino que es obvio que aquí no hay mujeres.
> 
> Segismunda es un troll, princesa es otro troll y así unos cuantos más con nombre de mujer.
> 
> ...



Desde el cariño te digo, ya que veo que no te lo han dicho nadie, o incluso te animan, que hagas o intentes más vida social y menos foro, descubras por tí mismo que es una mujer y que es un súcubo o íncubo o shemale o otros etc que lees por aquí. Opinas de mujeres, de hombres operados para "parecer" mujeres, etc... y aún no sabes lo que es una mujer, y eres joven, pero a tu edad, año mas año menos todos lo han hecho ya, y más ahora, que están las niñas sueltas.
Sal, tomate un café o una cocacola o lo que quieras y relacionate, haz amigos y amigas, y métela, a ser posible sin pagar, sino poco mérito tiene, verás como cambia la cosa. Luego en tus ratos libres, si no tienes otro hobbi, entra y suelta paridas, como todos.
Mi interés no es juzgarte, sólo es un consejo. Suerte.


----------



## TOP NEP (30 May 2017)




----------



## ChockyTrap (30 May 2017)

TOP NEP dijo:


>



Esto es lo que yo denomino como Trap.
Por cierto la de tu avatar parece una trap lo es?

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 17:27 ----------




Jota-Erre dijo:


> Desde el cariño te digo, ya que veo que no te lo han dicho nadie, o incluso te animan, que hagas o intentes más vida social y menos foro, descubras por tí mismo que es una mujer y que es un súcubo o íncubo o shemale o otros etc que lees por aquí. Opinas de mujeres, de hombres operados para "parecer" mujeres, etc... y aún no sabes lo que es una mujer, y eres joven, pero a tu edad, año mas año menos todos lo han hecho ya, y más ahora, que están las niñas sueltas.
> Sal, tomate un café o una cocacola o lo que quieras y relacionate, haz amigos y amigas, y métela, a ser posible sin pagar, sino poco mérito tiene, verás como cambia la cosa. Luego en tus ratos libres, si no tienes otro hobbi, entra y suelta paridas, como todos.
> Mi interés no es juzgarte, sólo es un consejo. Suerte.




Me es muy difícil relacionarme con la gente, la mezcla de fobia social, timidez, introvertido al máximo y estar en el espectro autista no ayuda.

Me cuesta muchísimo te lo aseguro, no sabes lo nervioso que me ponía muchas veces cuando tenía que hablar con una chica, por ejemplo hace poco tuve que ir a renovar la cartilla del paro y había una muchacha de mi edad más o menos que me estaba mirando, me estaba poniendo colorado como un tomate y cuando nuestras miradas se cruzaban me salía una sonrisilla y ganas de reírme, no sé porqué me pasa esto pues esto me lleva pasando desde el instituto más o menos. He tenido tantas oportunidades y no he sabido aprovecharlas porque me da miedo lanzarme y soy incapaz por culpa de la puta timidez


----------



## Jota-Erre (30 May 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> Esto es lo que yo denomino como Trap.
> Por cierto la de tu avatar parece una trap lo es?
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 17:27 ----------
> ...



Lo comprendo, no juzgues lo que no conoces entonces.
Y respecto a tu problema: echarle huevos. No hay mas, puedes escudarte en "fobias""timidez""introvertido"" o cualquier nombre que quieras, pero no hay más, echarle huevos, punto, cuando antes lo vayas digiriendo y poniendolo en practica antes saldrás, algún día tendrás que salir, currar, buscarte la vida...
No lo retrases.
Como dice el otro: cojones y empaque. Para todo.
Se de lo que te hablo. Sin huevos yo estaría ahora en la calle, no donde estoy. 
Si necesitas algo me dices, no te encierres bro.
Ánimo. Suerte.


----------



## Sr.nadie (30 May 2017)

El nazi hoy folla


----------



## Conde Duckula (31 May 2017)

Lo más gracioso del tema era que el Porkero siempre que podía se metía con qualición. Y decía que lo único que le hacía medianamente humano era el irse con shemales. Bien pues ahora ¿que pasa? le derroye que una shemale le haya fokado ¿eso no te hacía mejor persona? y va el tío sale por patas. De verdad que hipócritas son los progres.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 10:32 ----------

Añado algo. Buscad los mensajes de barley, tampoco es que hay una miríada. Veréis la constante. El porquero abre un jilo para meterse con Qualición y barley entra a zurrarle la badana al Proker. Barley es el puto quali y sigo pensando que quali se ha puesto la personalidad barley en la vida real y ha consumido el alma del porkero. No digo nada, queda de aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (31 May 2017)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> .../... sigo pensando que quali se ha puesto la personalidad barley en la vida real y ha consumido el alma del porkero. .../...



Esto último es cuasi taumatúrgico ienso:


----------



## ChockyTrap (31 May 2017)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> El nazi hoy folla



Por supuesto, hoy estoy más feliz que una perdiz nada me puede derroyir ahora mismo


----------



## Berserk (31 May 2017)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Añado algo. Buscad los mensajes de barley, tampoco es que hay una miríada. Veréis la constante. El porquero abre un jilo para meterse con Qualición y barley entra a zurrarle la badana al Proker. Barley es el puto quali y sigo pensando que quali se ha puesto la personalidad barley en la vida real y ha consumido el alma del porkero. No digo nada, queda de aviso a navegantes.



Eso que comentas es jodidamente rebuscado y rocambolesco pero después de lo acontecido no pondría la mano en el fuego porque no fuese así. De ser así quedaría demostrado que el hamijo Quali es el überforero anunciado en Las Escrituras y habría que rendirle pleitesía como el verdadero hijo de LOL. Esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## J-Z (20 Sep 2018)

Star jerk (trek) antes conocido como el porquero de maricón (agamenón) se follo al travelo de barley, interesante tema, no tratado como debiera en profundidad.

Queremos la expec star jerk, estaba operado o lamiste escroto?


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Sep 2018)

Esto daba para publireportaje. Que mal estan las tradiciones periodisticas.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## klingsor (20 Sep 2018)

Dejad a la _aventada _cebada en paz.

Yé buena paisana. Con sus errores, como todos. Pero es buena gente.

K.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 14:15 ----------

Quería decir a la aventada cebada (y no va con segundas)

K.


----------



## Conde Duckula (20 Sep 2018)

Ya que está generoso con las IPS el lidl podía enviarle a los de gran hermano las de quali, el porquero, glaster, shocktrompa, Jesús lo dijo, randiano, etc...
Telahinco moriría por saturación de audiencia.


----------



## klingsor (20 Sep 2018)

Quería decir a la aventada cebada (y no va con segundas)

K.


----------



## Mister Proper (20 Sep 2018)

klingsor dijo:


> Quería decir a la aventada cebada (y no va con segundas)
> 
> K.



Veo que eres nuevo y confundes a Barley con winded barley... El primero es un travelo loco, la segunda es una española viviendo en Francia.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Sep 2018)

si al final hay denuncias podemos presentar el foro como tranny friendly y ganarnos a la opinión pública.


----------



## Star Trek (20 Sep 2018)

j-z dijo:


> Star jerk (trek) antes conocido como el porquero de maricón (agamenón) se follo al travelo de barley, interesante tema, no tratado como debiera en profundidad.
> 
> Queremos la expec star jerk, estaba operado o lamiste escroto?



Vaya hombre, el hecho de que hagas est reflote indica que lo que dije en otro hilo te llegó muy dentro y te jodió en el alma viva:

*NO TE QUIERE NI TU PUTA MADRE*

:XX:


----------



## J-Z (20 Sep 2018)

No, simplemente me puse a ver posts de sota_de_espadas y vi este, et voilá, sigues comiendo pollas o ya no te van? falta la expe de este.


----------



## klingsor (20 Sep 2018)

Mister Proper dijo:


> Veo que eres nuevo y confundes a Barley con winded barley... El primero es un travelo loco, la segunda es una española viviendo en Francia.



...ups, pues mis disculpas entonces., Señor Propio.

El que tiene boca (o tecla) se equivoca, y el que tiene culo, sopla.

Gracias man.

K.


----------



## pisomaniac (20 Sep 2018)

Fotos de la shemale o reportes. :cook:


----------



## Cuqui (20 Sep 2018)

Este hilo no deberia caer en el olvido jamas.


----------



## JUVESL24 (20 Sep 2018)

Porque chanchito tiene la colira peluda?
Le separaste los conjoncitos a lenguetazos?


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Oct 2018)

No sé ser normal (ayuda) dijo:


> Todos nacemos en la oscuridad, envueltos en la negrura del vientre de nuestras madres.
> 
> Soy genderfluid y pansexual, una belleza andrógina como Slaanesh o Baphomet. Una leyenda foril se mide por la grandeza de sus enemigos, supongo. Cuando eres Ícaro caído en desgracia siempre vas a tener mongolos sin carisma orbitando a tu alrededor constantemente pasen los años que pasen, pero no tengo la culpa de escribir bien y ser tan interesante. Habría aportado muchísimo más y mejor desde mis incios en la red si nunca me hubiesen saboteado con falta de piedad y caciquismo cainita.
> 
> ...



Si fueras tan abierto de mente no le darías importancia a nacer en un sitio determinado, ni para bien ni para mal. Los judíos lo tenían muy claro. Hoy son de aquí y mañana de allí. Puedes viajar a la mayoría de los países gracias a tu pasaporte español, que es uno de los que más facilidades dan en ese aspecto y hacer lo que quieras, no veo donde está el drama. Lo que no puede ser es que te aproveches de la seguridad social española para ponerte tetas y las quieras explotar por las calles de Santa Mónica. En cualquier caso buena suerte.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (1 Dic 2019)

@Columbiner


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (1 Dic 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> si al final hay denuncias podemos presentar el foro como tranny friendly y ganarnos a la opinión pública.


----------



## Columbiner (1 Dic 2019)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> @Columbiner



¿Sigues picado porque te humillado en varios hilos del Historia?


----------



## corolaria (1 Dic 2019)

corolaria dijo:


> Este foro es un puto pueblo de la españa profunda.



Dí que sí, corolaria del 17.

No, si al final me voy a terminar chupando la polla.


----------



## Columbiner (1 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se sabe que barley era un florero de PL que luego vino aquí. He buscado "barley putalocura" en un potente buscador llamado Google y me encuentro con esto:
> 
> Barley - 10719019 - Pastebin.com (Jun 16th, 2015)
> 
> ...



Has admitido ser un gordo zampabollos adicto a la comida basura en varios hilos como @hartman2.

¿Cuánta envidia te daba que yo sea delgadx y atractivx y tú no, perdedor penoso?


----------



## Columbiner (1 Dic 2019)

corolaria dijo:


> Este foro es un puto pueblo de la españa profunda.





corolaria dijo:


> Dí que sí, corolaria del 17.
> 
> No, si al final me voy a terminar chupando la polla.



Voy a hacer un Puerto Hurraco virtual como Randy (Andrew) volándole la cara a la normie neurotípica de Victoria Brong.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (20 Nov 2020)

Qué cojones.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (20 Nov 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Lo más gracioso del tema era que el Porkero siempre que podía se metía con qualición. Y decía que lo único que le hacía medianamente humano era el irse con shemales. Bien pues ahora ¿que pasa? le derroye que una shemale le haya fokado ¿eso no te hacía mejor persona? y va el tío sale por patas. De verdad que hipócritas son los progres.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 10:32 ----------
> 
> Añado algo. Buscad los mensajes de barley, tampoco es que hay una miríada. Veréis la constante. El porquero abre un jilo para meterse con Qualición y barley entra a zurrarle la badana al Proker. Barley es el puto quali y sigo pensando que quali se ha puesto la personalidad barley en la vida real y ha consumido el alma del porkero. No digo nada, queda de aviso a navegantes.



Flipa.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (20 Nov 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Elena.Madrid.Vk desapareció para nunca más volver después de airearse sus trapos sucios.
> 
> Lo pongo aquí porque carece de hilo propio.



Cuéntanos más...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2020)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Cuéntanos más...



Fue derroyida por mí, más info aquí: ¿Qué fue de Elena.Madrid.VK?


----------



## -Aноñимо- (20 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con el tema de Elenita hemos pinchado en hueso. *Hay una história bien sórdida entorno a esa forera en la cual andan metidos euromelon, también "saco de papas" y probablemente más foreros porque se ve que la tía esta se dedica a invitar a su casa a medio foro*, pero como os digo, cualquier hilo que se abre sobre elenita o cualquier comentario que se haga, es rápidamente borrado por los moderadores. Vamos que entre los moderadores tenemos a un pagafantas que le pone los paños calientes a Elena.
> 
> Es curiosa la doble vara de medir, porque no veo que se haga lo mismo con otros foreros, por ejemplo cuando empezaron a sacar mierda de Nodiano nadie hizo nada, con el porquero también hay un pasotismo brutal, pero cuidao con tocar a Elenita, que ahí saltan todas las alarmas.
> 
> Otro forero intocable es Asurbanipal, cuidao con decir algo sobre él que te borran el mensaje o te lo envian a la papelera.



 

Asurbanipal es JL, un masón vendehumos de medio pelo. Nadie le hace ni pvto caso.


----------



## PROGRE CISFEMIECOFASCISTA (20 Nov 2020)

@Asurbanipal


----------



## INVICTVS (13 Feb 2021)

Vaya culebrón.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (5 Abr 2021)

Tiene sentido


----------



## notorius.burbujo (4 Ago 2022)

joder que recuerdos. Hilo totalmente derroyente.


----------

